# Any Tuggers contracted Coronavirus? [MERGED]



## DaveNV (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm hearing that Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson, also Prime Minister Trudeau's wife, and the Mayor of Miami all have the coronavirus.  I'm wondering if any Tuggers have contracted it?

For the record, my spouse and I have not caught it.  But with spouse working the Costco Refund Counter every day, we both expect the virus to make its way to our house.  We're being cautious.  As of 2:00PM this afternoon, Washington State has 568 positive cases of Covid-19, and 37 deaths from it. 6001 people have tested negative. No idea how many may have it and not know it.

How about you?

This image is one to keep handy:





Dave


----------



## Luanne (Mar 13, 2020)

So far so good.  But we're beginning to think we should have stayed on Maui.


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2020)

We’re both fine here. I have to go to Hilo next week for a couple days. It’s essential business so I have the ok to go but no work trips after that. I had to cancel a work trip to Portland in April but that was fine with me.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 13, 2020)

Your mention of Tom Hanks reminded me that I was surprised to learn he has type 2 diabetes. Could be cause for concern for him.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 13, 2020)

How about expand to include family members?
Learned today my grandaughter's sig other may have been exposed in his job as EMT in San Jose area. Waiting to hear more. They are scheduled to leave for Kauai on 3/31.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2020)

There was a TUGger who posted from the Grand Princess. He said he was ok, though quarantined but his niece (iirc) was tested positive. Haven't caught an update.

Be careful. We're avoiding crowds and sticking pretty close to home. Both Paula and I are in the highest risk age group and we both have underlieing issues. Otoh, we've had our three score and ten and then some, so no complaints. It's been a helluva ride! What's next?

Jim


----------



## easyrider (Mar 14, 2020)

Anyway, as of today, I can not say either way. Probably no. 

Bill


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 14, 2020)

I suspect many of us may have been exposed.  Today I was standing very close to several lady golfers in the golf shop as it was raining, just before tournament time.  I heard from the golf pro that several of the couples were dropping out.  So I just casually asked who was dropping out.  This woman who was within 2 feet of me said she wasn't going to be playing as she has been having this cough for a couple of weeks and did not want others to think she had coronavirus.  WTF!  Why was she even there?  Then behind me was another women who kept coughing.  Now I am going to worry about having symptoms for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 14, 2020)

Patti and I are both taking precautions. We are both in our mid-60's. While I smoked for 40 years I have been off tobacco for 6  years. No breathing or lung issues. Patti has high blood pressure and is on a medication that reduces her immune system. So we not going out except to grocery store for essential items. We wash before we go. We wash when we get home. We wipe down our car handles, steering wheel, house door knobs, etc. We keep our distance from people when we are out. We clean the counters where the groceries sat. We have cancelled all our group events. Reduce exposure and take whatever proactive steps you can.


----------



## klpca (Mar 14, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I suspect many of us may have been exposed.  Today I was standing very close to several lady golfers in the golf shop as it was raining, just before tournament time.  I heard from the golf pro that several of the couples were dropping out.  So I just casually asked who was dropping out.  This woman who was within 2 feet of me said she wasn't going to be playing as she has been having this cough for a couple of weeks and did not want others to think she had coronavirus.  WTF!  Why was she even there?  Then behind me was another women who kept coughing.  Now I am going to worry about having symptoms for the next 2 weeks.


I've had a cough since early January when I had the flu. It's almost gone but every once in awhile I have a coughing jag. So it's probably nothing.

I don't have anything at the moment, but since I take an immunosuppressant daily, I am glad to see others being careful. I usually don't get sick, but I've had 6 months of colds, flu, reactions to vaccines, RA flares, and an antibiotic resistant recurrent infection. My immune system is out of whack for sure and I will be glad to see this virus become yesterday's news.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 14, 2020)

Studies have shown that some individuals who are infected with the coronavirus can spread it even though they have no symptoms.









						They Were Infected With the Coronavirus. They Never Showed Signs. (Published 2020)
					

Even asymptomatic people who are infected may be able to spread the virus. But people without symptoms are rarely tested.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 14, 2020)

So far so good. I do have spring  allergies and late fall allergies. I hope this is not a problem.


----------



## geekette (Mar 14, 2020)

That asymptomatic issue bothers me.  Plus, we all know people that go out and about regardless.  I have been limiting contact for weeks now and live alone so I may get through unscathed, but think most of us will get it, so aiming for late patient vs early.  I'll take your bout, Katherine.  I make a good herd member as I have always been relatively healthy and zero chronic anything so far.  My flu shot was very late this year so I may have the right formulation to ward off other ick going around.   I do want to get pneumonia shot and will next time meds refill.  Probably shoot for first thing after open.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 14, 2020)

klpca said:


> I've had a cough since early January when I had the flu. It's almost gone but every once in awhile I have a coughing jag. So it's probably nothing.
> 
> I don't have anything at the moment, but since I take an immunosuppressant daily, I am glad to see others being careful. I usually don't get sick, but I've had 6 months of cold, flu, reactions to vaccines, RA flares, and an antibiotic resistant recurrent infection. My immune system is out of whack for sure and I will be glad to see this virus become yesterday's news.


Being careful is very important.

The problem with this woman was that she said she didn't want to go out in the cold and rain as she had been coughing for 2 weeks and did not want people to think she had coronavirus.  I asked her if she had a cold or flu and she said no.  So she really had no idea what she had except for a cough for the past 2 weeks.  She should simply have stayed at home and not signed up for the tournament.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Mar 14, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I'm hearing that Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson...



So once again Tom Hanks is stuck on an island with Wilson. (Yes, I know Australia actually is a continent)


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 14, 2020)

This morning I had a tickle in my throat and warned my husband about it.  After coughing twice the tickle seems to have gone.  I do get post nasal drip and mornings are usually the problem.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that it was a false alarm.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2020)

Quiet Pine said:


> So once again Tom Hanks is stuck on an island with Wilson. (Yes, I know Australia actually is a continent)



Ok, that's funny right there.  

Dave


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 14, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Ok, that's funny right there.
> 
> Dave


wonder if the ball was named for his wife? Saw they gave him a ball during his quarantine.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm actually thinking the lack of reported cases here on TUG is a reflection of true reality.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I'm actually thinking the lack of reported cases here on TUG is a reflection of true reality.



I think there may still be a lot of unknowns at this point.  In my area, there are a lot of people presenting with symptoms at the Emergency Rooms and Urgent Care centers, but testing results are slow.  They'll take a swab, do a preliminary test locally, and if it is "indicated," will send a sample on for further testing.  It may be several days or longer before test results are returned, and if they need final confirmation from the CDC, it can take even longer.  So doctors here are doing what they can, quarantining those they feel are most likely infected, and playing the waiting game till results come back.  They confirmed the first "official" case of Covid-19 in my county the other day, but there are a number of others who are "presumed positive," and who are being treated as such.

Dave


----------



## CPNY (Mar 14, 2020)

Two weeks ago I had begun with some congestion and two days of diarrhea, didn’t think anything of it, then a day or two of nausea, I went to bed with chills one night and woke up with a sore throat, and body aches. I also had a dry cough during this time. Added with all of that was fatigue. Also had watery eyes. Everything just hitting at once. Symptoms that made me question “why am I getting this” but corona never crossed my mind until I read symptoms. I read the story of the PA in NJ he got it from a conference in Times Square he went to and his succession of symptoms were exactly like mine, starting with the diarrhea. When he said watery eyes I perked up to the story.  It’s a gray area because it all overlaps with colds, minor flu, allergies then corona. I asked a dr and they said stay home. I’ve been home every since. All symptoms have improved even the dry cough however I’m having difficulty breathing on occasion, mainly having to take deep breaths every once in a while. I was told I wouldn’t be tested because there were not enough tests so stay home. It’s difficult because you get the message to stay home but you feel fine. Knowing how it can spread I’m staying home and thankful I went to costco weeks ago to stock up while everyone was making jokes, I have enough food for bkfst lunch and dinner for three weeks. I have a consult with virtual urgent care this afternoon just to run down the symptoms and explain the deep breaths. If they say i can leave the house I still will not. I will stay a few more days and make a quick run to the store (10 steps from my building) IF and only IF I need anything. Other than that, I’m home watching plenty of movies.

I rarely get sick, living in NYC it is a high possibility. We shall see


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 14, 2020)

Quiet Pine said:


> So once again Tom Hanks is stuck on an island with Wilson. (Yes, I know Australia actually is a continent)



I was recently on that island that Tom was on.  While on my tradewinds Fiji trip in September, we stopped at Castaway Island.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 14, 2020)

I have a persistent cough year round, plus a runny nose.  I'm sure people will think I have it.

And here I sit in a terminal at SFO.  Not as crowded as when we left a little over two weeks ago.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 14, 2020)

Funny about Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson.  I never thought of that ball being her last name before this.  But Wilson was the name of the company that made the ball, right?  So it was a coincidence.  Or maybe they chose Wilson and not Spaulding for that reason.  

The world has gone crazy over this virus.  My mother-in-law, who is almost 92, is not doing anything different.  Rick talks to her every morning, and she went to the Elks' Club last night and is going today.  She has her drink, today she is having corned beef and cabbage, and she is not slowing down with any of her activities.  She was shocked to see the shortages at the grocery store, something she hasn't seen since she was a young woman.  

Such a strange, strange time for all of us.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 14, 2020)

Put me down as an untested *Yes*.
See my thread posted this morning:   Could Apple Watch Data be used for tracking Pandemics?

*Edited to add a timeshare twist: * _Drat!  I lost WM credits over this._
Worldmark is now offering a COVID-19 cancellation policy that did not exist when I was sick.  We cancelled our WM reservations for New Years due to my being sick over Christmas.  I couldn't ask for "special considerations" _then_ that I could ask for under the recent policy based on our travel locations.  Oh, well!

FWIW, I did get roughly half of our credits back thanks to partial use of our dates by other members.  Phew!  WM's cancellation policies are quite generous!
(LOL, I wasn't so sick as to _not call _after the reservation date period to check for restored credits!  I made that phone call and recall the WM rep being quite sick herself but pushing through it.)


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 14, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I have a persistent cough year round, plus a runny nose.  I'm sure people will think I have it.
> 
> And here I sit in a terminal at SFO.  Not as crowded as when we left a little over two weeks ago.



I have a persistent cough from allergies too. I don't want people to get worried. I am not sick but am now very self conscious in public places that people might think otherwise so I now try to stay home as much as possible. Doc said if your mucus is white or clear, and no fever - not sick likely allergies or GERD - that's me. I feel fine otherwise and exercise with no issues.

In January, I was sick in bed "woozy" after visiting Disneyland. I had my flu shot already. We had a thread discussion with @Panina about it.  Could that have been corona? I wonder if the test will see if you've had it in the past. Given they have limited tests, I will not find out for a long time.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 14, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Could that have been corona? I wonder if the test will see if you've had it in the past. Given they have limited tests, I will not find out for a long time.


The active test does not show past/recovered cases.  What you are looking for is a test for lingering antibodies.  Singapore has the first serum test to check for "past tense cases" now in use for tracking source within certain communities. 

Being able to track a source raises an interesting legal question of personal liability.  What if, having returned from a cruise but before I showed symptoms, I had spread the infection at church?  What if someone with whom I had contact fell seriously ill or passed away?  Ugh, the very thought has haunted me this week.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 14, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I suspect many of us may have been exposed.  Today I was standing very close to several lady golfers in the golf shop as it was raining, just before tournament time.  I heard from the golf pro that several of the couples were dropping out.  So I just casually asked who was dropping out.  This woman who was within 2 feet of me said she wasn't going to be playing as she has been having this cough for a couple of weeks and did not want others to think she had coronavirus.  WTF!  Why was she even there?  Then behind me was another women who kept coughing.  Now I am going to worry about having symptoms for the next 2 weeks.




It's really hard because people who happen to have a cough related to other conditions. like bronchitis or the flu (like the cough I have , though my flu is completely gone) have to be so paranoid that people will think they have the Corona Virus. Coughs due to other conditions can linger for weeks.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 14, 2020)

rhonda said:


> The active test does not show past/recovered cases.  What you are looking for is a test for lingering antibodies.  Singapore has the first serum test to check for "past tense cases" now in use for tracking source within certain communities.
> 
> Being able to track a source raises an interesting legal question of personal liability.  What if, having returned from a cruise but before I showed symptoms, I had spread the infection at church?  What if someone with whom I had contact fell seriously ill or passed away?  Ugh, the very thought has haunted me this week.


One can say the same as the flu. The flu kills people as well.


----------



## Fredward (Mar 14, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I suspect many of us may have been exposed. Today I was standing very close to several lady golfers in the golf shop as it was raining, just before tournament time. I heard from the golf pro that several of the couples were dropping out. So I just casually asked who was dropping out. This woman who was within 2 feet of me said she wasn't going to be playing as she has been having this cough for a couple of weeks and did not want others to think she had coronavirus. WTF! Why was she even there? Then behind me was another women who kept coughing. Now I am going to worry about having symptoms for the next 2 weeks.



While you may have been exposed to Coronavirus, it’s much more likely that the ladies who were coughing were recovered cases of flu. It isn’t uncommon for a post viral coughs to last up to eight weeks after recovery. It doesn’t mean they’re still infectious, especially if they feel good enough to go to the golf shop.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geekette (Mar 14, 2020)

Quiet Pine said:


> So once again Tom Hanks is stuck on an island with Wilson. (Yes, I know Australia actually is a continent)


I quite enjoyed the levity!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 14, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Two weeks ago I had begun with some congestion and two days of diarrhea, didn’t think anything of it, then a day or two of nausea, I went to bed with chills one night and woke up with a sore throat, and body aches. I also had a dry cough during this time. Added with all of that was fatigue. Also had watery eyes. Everything just hitting at once. Symptoms that made me question “why am I getting this” but corona never crossed my mind until I read symptoms. I read the story of the PA in NJ he got it from a conference in Times Square he went to and his succession of symptoms were exactly like mine, starting with the diarrhea. When he said watery eyes I perked up to the story.  It’s a gray area because it all overlaps with colds, minor flu, allergies then corona. I asked a dr and they said stay home. I’ve been home every since. All symptoms have improved even the dry cough however I’m having difficulty breathing on occasion, mainly having to take deep breaths every once in a while. I was told I wouldn’t be tested because there were not enough tests so stay home. It’s difficult because you get the message to stay home but you feel fine. Knowing how it can spread I’m staying home and thankful I went to costco weeks ago to stock up while everyone was making jokes, I have enough food for bkfst lunch and dinner for three weeks. I have a consult with virtual urgent care this afternoon just to run down the symptoms and explain the deep breaths. If they say i can leave the house I still will not. I will stay a few more days and make a quick run to the store (10 steps from my building) IF and only IF I need anything. Other than that, I’m home watching plenty of movies.
> 
> I rarely get sick, living in NYC it is a high possibility. We shall see


Are you still planning to go to Harborside in a week?








						Cancun in 2 weeks... Cancel or chance it?
					

Hubby and I are scheduled to go to Cancun and will be staying at the Lagunamar resort in about 2 weeks.  He thinks that we should cancel due to concerns that we don’t know what will happen in the next 2-3 weeks with the coronavirus.  Media is hyping this thing up and just causing a frenzy!  We...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 14, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I think there may still be a lot of unknowns at this point.  In my area, there are a lot of people presenting with symptoms at the Emergency Rooms and Urgent Care centers, but testing results are slow.  They'll take a swab, do a preliminary test locally, and if it is "indicated," will send a sample on for further testing.  It may be several days or longer before test results are returned, and if they need final confirmation from the CDC, it can take even longer.  So doctors here are doing what they can, quarantining those they feel are most likely infected, and playing the waiting game till results come back.  They confirmed the first "official" case of Covid-19 in my county the other day, but there are a number of others who are "presumed positive," and who are being treated as such.
> 
> Dave



I thought the official advice was that if you had possible symptoms was to stay away from Urgent Care and ER's (so as not to spread it) but to contact your medical provider and seek guidance.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 14, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Are you still planning to go to Harborside in a week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cancelled..... I’m not afraid to travel. I don’t want to go with this dry cough still. I moved it to end of May. Which to be honest is a time I like better.

I had symptoms this week and traveling right now isn’t good if I had anything to give out. I’ve been on home isolation since last week


----------



## CPNY (Mar 14, 2020)

Fredward said:


> While you may have been exposed to Coronavirus, it’s much more likely that the ladies who were coughing were recovered cases of flu. It isn’t uncommon for a post viral coughs to last up to eight weeks after recovery. It doesn’t mean they’re still infectious, especially if they feel good enough to go to the golf shop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Right. Could also be chest congestion from post nasal drip. This is why it’s so hard to tell. The symptoms are almost all the same. You could be having allergies + covid19. Or a cold or mild flu. It’s difficult


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> I thought the official advice was that if you had possible symptoms was to stay away from Urgent Care and ER's (so as not to spread it) but to contact your medical provider and seek guidance.



I think they're advising you to call your doctor before going in to be seen.  But whether or not they call in first, a lot of people are asking to be seen at the ERs and Urgent Care sites around here, enough that two hospitals I work with have set up temporary tents to triage patients.   We've had 568 positive diagnoses as of yesterday afternoon, with 37 fatalities in my state from this, so far.  They're saying they expect the caseload to double every 5-7 days. It's on the verge of overloading things.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> . . . two hospitals I work with have set up temporary tents to triage patients.   We've had 568 positive diagnoses as of yesterday afternoon, with 37 fatalities in my state from this, so far.  They're saying they expect the caseload to double every 5-7 days. It's on the verge of overloading things.


Boy, That's the PITS!  I don't envy your situation. This seems to be a preview of what MAY (or possibly will) happen all over. 

The ones we need to be praying and hoping for success for are those scientists working on vaccine and treatments. 

Jim


----------



## easyrider (Mar 14, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> So far so good. I do have spring  allergies and late fall allergies. I hope this is not a problem.



Only if you sneeze in public, lol.

Bill


----------



## voyager1 (Mar 14, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I think they're advising you to call your doctor before going in to be seen.  But whether or not they call in first, a lot of people are asking to be seen at the ERs and Urgent Care sites around here, enough that two hospitals I work with have set up temporary tents to triage patients.   We've had 568 positive diagnoses as of yesterday afternoon, with 37 fatalities in my state from this, so far.  They're saying they expect the caseload to double every 5-7 days. It's on the verge of overloading things.
> 
> Dave


I'm anxiously following day by day updates from my daughter.  She lives just south of Seattle and works (non medical) for Kaiser.  They sent her home from work 3 days ago because she had a sore throat.  Her condition has been declining daily.  At this point she has the high fever, sore throat, heavy cough and severe pain in her right lung.  They plan to test her tomorrow, but has been in contact with Kaiser daily.  She is generally very athletic and healthy (age 55), so I'm hoping this will follow the influenza pattern and not turn to pneumonia or test positive for coronavirus.  I'm high risk so have been self-distancing since news of the virus came out.  Hopefully, we will see the numbers decline with all of the safety measures being taken.


----------



## jackio (Mar 15, 2020)

I. December I got sick. I have no underlying respiratory conditions. I had low grade fever and  terrible cough. I went to an urgent care. They said it was viral bronchitis, but gave me antibiotic to prevent any secondary pneumonia and an inhaler. I was short of breath and used it frequently for around 5 days. The cough turned into a croupy  bark.  I spoke with my primary, who said he was seeing a lot of this, and that no one is getting better until they went on steroids. I went on a Medrol pack which helped some, but it was a good 3 weeks until all symptoms cleared. I was out of work for a week.
I asked my dr, the other day if I could have had corona. He said no. But I still wonder. I never had anything like this before, and I have had the flu.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 15, 2020)

jackio said:


> I. December I got sick. I have no underlying respiratory conditions. I had low grade fever and  terrible cough. I went to an urgent care. They said it was viral bronchitis, but gave me antibiotic to prevent any secondary pneumonia and an inhaler. I was short of breath and used it frequently for around 5 days. The cough turned into a croupy  bark.  I spoke with my primary, who said he was seeing a lot of this, and that no one is getting better until they went on steroids. I went on a Medrol pack which helped some, but it was a good 3 weeks until all symptoms cleared. I was out of work for a week.
> I asked my dr, the other day if I could have had corona. He said no. But I still wonder. I never had anything like this before, and I have had the flu.


I think yes. No one knew what was happening back then so it absolutely could have been.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 15, 2020)

If you look at the curve of infection, and see that it's spreading at a rate of doubling every 5-7 days. The catch will be to practice safe living to avoid infection as long as possible. It's inevitable that virtually everyone will catch the coronavirus. That's the way pandemics work. Try to live safely and delay it as long as possible. We don't want hospitals to be over-run with cases that need care with a limited number of care-givers and respirators. I REALLY don't want to be a Debby Downer, but it's better to be prepared. avoid crowds. Wash often. Wipe surfaces. We'll get through this.

Jim


----------



## bluehende (Mar 15, 2020)

jackio said:


> I. December I got sick. I have no underlying respiratory conditions. I had low grade fever and  terrible cough. I went to an urgent care. They said it was viral bronchitis, but gave me antibiotic to prevent any secondary pneumonia and an inhaler. I was short of breath and used it frequently for around 5 days. The cough turned into a croupy  bark.  I spoke with my primary, who said he was seeing a lot of this, and that no one is getting better until they went on steroids. I went on a Medrol pack which helped some, but it was a good 3 weeks until all symptoms cleared. I was out of work for a week.
> I asked my dr, the other day if I could have had corona. He said no. But I still wonder. I never had anything like this before, and I have had the flu.


  The epidemiologists I have heard think this jumped to humans in November in Wuhan.  The chances of you getting it are virtually zero unless you were in Wuhan or had close contact with someone who had been there.  I also think that if you had been infected Long Island would have been one of the first hot beds for Cov19.


----------



## urban5 (Mar 15, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I'm hearing that Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson, also Prime Minister Trudeau's wife, and the Mayor of Miami all have the coronavirus.  I'm wondering if any Tuggers have contracted it?
> 
> For the record, my spouse and I have not caught it.  But with spouse working the Costco Refund Counter every day, we both expect the virus to make its way to our house.  We're being cautious.  As of 2:00PM this afternoon, Washington State has 568 positive cases of Covid-19, and 37 deaths from it. 6001 people have tested negative. No idea how many may have it and not know it.
> 
> ...


Dave could you provide the source for the image you posted, we would like to use it for a handout for a after school food program we do for local communities.


----------



## jackio (Mar 15, 2020)

bluehende said:


> The epidemiologists I have heard think this jumped to humans in November in Wuhan.  The chances of you getting it are virtually zero unless you were in Wuhan or had close contact with someone who had been there.  I also think that if you had been infected Long Island would have been one of the first hot beds for Cov19.


Only my nail salon workers, who are all from China and travel back and forth a couple times a year. I have no idea if they come from Wuhan.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 15, 2020)

urban5 said:


> Dave could you provide the source for the image you posted, we would like to use it for a handout for a after school food program we do for local communities.



It was posted by KING5 TV (NBC Affiliate) in Seattle. They offered it online, and suggested sharing it, as desired.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 23, 2020)

Well, it's striking a bit closer to home:  My ex-wife is recovering from Covid-19.  I was talking with my daughter this afternoon, and I asked how her Mom was doing, since I knew she'd been having medical issues a few months ago.  My daughter said she was recovering from Covid-19, completely unrelated to her medical issues I knew about.  I was really surprised, since nobody had said anything. I had no idea she'd contracted it.  My ex-wife lives in the next county over from me, and we rarely speak to each other. (We've been divorced for a very, very long time.)  She lives a pretty reclusive life, so there's no telling how she contracted it.  Doctors say she's on the road to recovery.  I hope so.  Nobody needs this.

Dave


----------



## missyrcrews (Mar 23, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> It's inevitable that virtually everyone will catch the coronavirus. That's the way pandemics work



YES.  I shake my head at the people that think the social distancing or the wiping or the hand washing is somehow going to keep them from getting this.  Probably not.  I'm getting lots of rest, eating well, etc, so that WHEN I end up with, I'm ready to fight it off.  The area under the flattened curve and the area under the high peaked curve are the same.  The same number of people get the bug.  We are just trying to spread it out so that it is more easily handled.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Mar 23, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Well, it's striking a bit closer to home:  My ex-wife is recovering from Covid-19.  I was talking with my daughter this afternoon, and I asked how her Mom was doing, since I knew she'd been having medical issues a few months ago.  My daughter said she was recovering from Covid-19, completely unrelated to her medical issues I knew about.  I was really surprised, since nobody had said anything. I had no idea she'd contracted it.  My ex-wife lives in the next county over from me, and we rarely speak to each other. (We've been divorced for a very, very long time.)  She lives a pretty reclusive life, so there's no telling how she contracted it.  Doctors say she's on the road to recovery.  I hope so.  Nobody needs this.
> 
> Dave



Sorry to hear and hope she has a quick recovery.

NYT had an article today about another common symptom of COV-19: loss of smell and taste.


----------



## klpca (Mar 23, 2020)

missyrcrews said:


> YES.  I shake my head at the people that think the social distancing or the wiping or the hand washing is somehow going to keep them from getting this.  Probably not.  I'm getting lots of rest, eating well, etc, so that WHEN I end up with, I'm ready to fight it off.  The area under the flattened curve and the area under the high peaked curve are the same.  The same number of people get the bug.  We are just trying to spread it out so that it is more easily handled.


I suppose so but as I am on immunosupressants I'm frightened to get it as it seems like there's a higher correlation with having a more severe case. I know when I had the flu I had a much worse time of it than my daughter who had it first. I'm dreading the possibility of getting it, honestly.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 23, 2020)

klpca said:


> I suppose so but as I am on immunosupressants I'm frightened to get it as it seems like there's a higher correlation with having a more severe case. I know when I had the flu I had a much worse time of it than my daughter who had it first. I'm dreading the possibility of getting it, honestly.


Stay safe. It’s very hit or miss. Some people have little to no reaction even if they are compromised. Others get it bad. Keep washing your hands and don’t touch your face. You’ll be fine.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 23, 2020)

My next door neighbor's son, age 55, has been hospitalized in New Jersey for a week. He works in NYC. For the first few days she was told he had pnumonia. (Didn't tell her he was on ventilator. ) Told her they were treating him with malaria drug. (I'm thinking must be COVID-19 but didn't say it.)
He was never a smoker and has no prior conditions. As of today is doing better and she was able to talk to him. Hoping for a complete recovery.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 23, 2020)

One more real person with Covid 19.  The whole thing is a tragic story.  Our 92 YO friend flew from Southern California to Seattle for our 40th anniversary on February 29.  My husband considers her to be his second mother.   Unfortunately she arrived without her medications.  Her doctors answering service didn't think a prescription was an emergency to notify the doctor.  As a result of not having her medicine she had a heart attack.

She has been in a convalescent center in Washington after her hospital stay.   Despite not allowing any visitors since she arrived, they have had a Covid 19 outbreak and she has tested positive.  So far she is doing okay but she is the epitome of the vulnerable elderly and I don't think the end result is going to be good.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 23, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> As of 2:00PM this afternoon, Washington State has 568 positive cases of Covid-19, and 37 deaths from it. 6001 people have tested negative. No idea how many may have it and not know it.




Quoting my own post.  On the above date, March 13, Washington State had 568 confirmed cases of Covid-19, and 37 fatalities from it.  As of today, March 23, just ten days later, we now have 2221 cases, and 110 fatalities.  That is an enormous spread of the virus, and we're supposed to be two weeks ahead of things, compared to other states.  Everyone NEEDS to pay attention to this, and stay out of harm's way.

Social distancing works.  Stay healthy, everyone.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 23, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> One more real person with Covid 19.  The whole thing is a tragic story.  Our 92 YO friend flew from Southern California to Seattle for our 40th anniversary on February 29.  My husband considers her to be his second mother.   Unfortunately she arrived without her medications.  Her doctors answering service didn't think a prescription was an emergency to notify the doctor.  As a result of not having her medicine she had a heart attack.
> 
> She has been in a convalescent center in Washington after her hospital stay.   Despite not allowing any visitors since she arrived, they have had a Covid 19 outbreak and she has tested positive.  So far she is doing okay but she is the epitome of the vulnerable elderly and I don't think the end result is going to be good.



I'm very sorry to hear this, John (or are you Paul?) Older people are so vulnerable as it is.  I hope your friend recovers.

Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 23, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this, John (or are you Paul?) Older people are so vulnerable as it is.  I hope your friend recovers.
> 
> Dave



I actually go by John-Paul which is my first and middle names.   Thanks for the concern.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 23, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> I actually go by John-Paul which is my first and middle names.   Thanks for the concern.



Thanks. You'd referenced your husband, and I didn't know if it was a blended name for your Tug screen name. Still hoping your friend recovers. 

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 23, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> I actually go by John-Paul which is my first and middle names.   Thanks for the concern.



So sorry about your friend. 

to add some levity....  and is your brother's name George-Ringo?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2020)

Updating the Washington State COVID-19 numbers from this thread:

March 13, 568 positive cases, 37 fatalities.
March 23, 2221 positive cases, 110 fatalities
March 27, 3700 positive cases, 175 fatalities

In Northwest Washington, there is a singing group known as the Skagit Chorale.  This is part of a news article posted today:

_The Choir group met on March 10th, 2020 for practice. The Chorale has around 120 members and around 60 people attended the practice. Of those 60 people,  45 have developed symptoms of the Covid-19 virus and 27 (so far) have tested positive. One of the choir group’s members has died, another has been hospitalized and several others have struggled to recover from the illness._

A friend who lives there texted me that the mentioned hospitalized chorale member died today.  

That's all within just two weeks.  _Please_ take this virus seriously.

Stay home, stay safe, stay healthy.

Dave


----------



## Beachclubmum (Mar 27, 2020)

My 26 yo DS just called. He works in healthcare; has had a cough but added a fever last night. This  qualified him to get tested today. Cough sounds bad but he said he’s breathing ok. Off work until he gets results—as long as 7 days for them. He has some underlying health conditions including a congenital heart defect. Praying.


----------



## Panina (Mar 27, 2020)

Beachclubmum said:


> My 26 yo DS just called. He works in healthcare; has had a cough but added a fever last night. This  qualified him to get tested today. Cough sounds bad but he said he’s breathing ok. Off work until he gets results—as long as 7 days for them. He has some underlying health conditions including a congenital heart defect. Praying.


Praying With you


----------



## CPNY (Mar 27, 2020)

I saw an ER dr virtually Wed who concluded based on everything I experienced starting at the end of Feb to now is in fact Covid. He sent me for chest X ray and it showed inflammation in the lungs. Bacterial bronchitis, pneumonia and the flu all ruled out. The inflammation is from a virus. This last week had intense tightness in my chest and shortness of breath which prompted me to do virtual urgent care. I dealt with most of the other symptoms and cough all month. Both doctors that saw me said getting a covid test makes no difference and at this point rather I wouldn’t get a test since i could pick up other viral infections that would do more damage to the lungs. They are both positive what I have is Covid and a positive test would not change treatment, which is to stay home rest and be on tug to pass the time  I’m on inhalers which aren’t helping and Zithromax. If the breathing gets worse I’m to go to the hospital immediately. 

Had a rough one today where breathing was difficult with chest pain which lead to a panic attack which then lead to more chest pain and more labored breathing. I stuck my head out the window for a while and made phone calls to get my mind of things. It got better after an hour but still short of breath tonight. I’m Praying this goes away soon. I can’t even imagine the people in the hospitals gasping for air right now. It’s extremely scary. #stayhome! There is a stay home song someone sings. I’d post it here but it has curses, If you want it send a message lol.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 27, 2020)

CPNY:  I am so sorry to hear of your current situation and hope you have a successful and speedy recovery!



.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I saw an ER dr virtually Wed who concluded based on everything I experienced starting at the end of Feb to now is in fact Covid. He sent me for chest X ray and it showed inflammation in the lungs. Bacterial bronchitis, pneumonia and the flu all ruled out. The inflammation is from a virus. This last week had intense tightness in my chest and shortness of breath which prompted me to do virtual urgent care. I dealt with most of the other symptoms and cough all month. Both doctors that saw me said getting a covid test makes no difference and at this point rather I wouldn’t get a test since i could pick up other viral infections that would do more damage to the lungs. They are both positive what I have is Covid and a positive test would not change treatment, which is to stay home rest and be on tug to pass the time  I’m on inhalers which aren’t helping and Zithromax. If the breathing gets worse I’m to go to the hospital immediately.
> 
> Had a rough one today where breathing was difficult with chest pain which lead to a panic attack which then lead to more chest pain and more labored breathing. I stuck my head out the window for a while and made phone calls to get my mind of things. It got better after an hour but still short of breath tonight. I’m Praying this goes away soon. I can’t even imagine the people in the hospitals gasping for air right now. It’s extremely scary. #stayhome! There is a stay home song someone sings. I’d post it here but it has curses, If you want it send a message lol.


Definitely take care of yourself. Lots of fluids too.


----------



## Panina (Mar 27, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I saw an ER dr virtually Wed who concluded based on everything I experienced starting at the end of Feb to now is in fact Covid. He sent me for chest X ray and it showed inflammation in the lungs. Bacterial bronchitis, pneumonia and the flu all ruled out. The inflammation is from a virus. This last week had intense tightness in my chest and shortness of breath which prompted me to do virtual urgent care. I dealt with most of the other symptoms and cough all month. Both doctors that saw me said getting a covid test makes no difference and at this point rather I wouldn’t get a test since i could pick up other viral infections that would do more damage to the lungs. They are both positive what I have is Covid and a positive test would not change treatment, which is to stay home rest and be on tug to pass the time  I’m on inhalers which aren’t helping and Zithromax. If the breathing gets worse I’m to go to the hospital immediately.
> 
> Had a rough one today where breathing was difficult with chest pain which lead to a panic attack which then lead to more chest pain and more labored breathing. I stuck my head out the window for a while and made phone calls to get my mind of things. It got better after an hour but still short of breath tonight. I’m Praying this goes away soon. I can’t even imagine the people in the hospitals gasping for air right now. It’s extremely scary. #stayhome! There is a stay home song someone sings. I’d post it here but it has curses, If you want it send a message lol.



Try breathing through you mouth pulling in as much air you can, hold  and slowly breathing out.  I was sick a few weeks ago and at times feel short of breathe still and it helps me get the air in my lungs as well as stopping the panic.  If you start having more episodes or longer episodes go to the hospital.  Also make sure you are drinking enough liquids.  The last thing you need is to get dehydrated.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 27, 2020)

Panina said:


> Try breathing through you mouth pulling in as much air you can, hold  and slowly breathing out.  I was sick a few weeks ago and at times feel short of breathe still and it helps me get the air in my lungs as well as stopping the panic.  If you start having more episodes or longer episodes go to the hospital.  Also make sure you are drinking enough liquids.  The last thing you need is to get dehydrated.


I feel dehydrated yet I drink so much.


----------



## Panina (Mar 27, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I feel dehydrated yet I drink so much.


Try to drink 10-12cups a day.  Gatorade or pedialyte will help.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 27, 2020)

Panina said:


> Try to drink 10-12cups a day.  Gatorade or pedialyte will help.


I was thinking today I should start with the pedialyte i have or BCAA electrolyte mix


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 27, 2020)

@CPNY In my Telehealth visit today with my PCP just to explore what we can do with COVID-19 if we suspect we have it, he said to get pulse oximeter.  I just ordered one on expedited shipping, paid as much for shipping as the pulse oximeter.  He said it should be above 92 saturation.  If labored breathing and below 85 head to ER.  Do you know what is your oxygen saturation level?


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 27, 2020)

My close friend in my community just called me.  Her 84 year old mother in Seattle is hospitalized with COVID-19.  She thinks she got it at the doctor's office as she went in as a follow-up for a spot in her lung.  She is in bad shape.  My friend said that the doctor indicated he is 100% sure that her sister who lives with her mother has it as well even though she is asymptomatic.


----------



## Panina (Mar 27, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> @CPNY In my Telehealth visit today with my PCP just to explore what we can do with COVID-19 if we suspect we have it, he said to get pulse oximeter.  I just ordered one on expedited shipping, paid as much for shipping as the pulse oximeter.  He said it should be above 92 saturation.  If labored breathing and below 85 head to ER.  Do you know what is your oxygen saturation level?


I had one in the house already.  Mine works best on my pinky finger.


----------



## Panina (Mar 27, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I was thinking today I should start with the pedialyte i have or BCAA electrolyte mix


My doctor recommends pedialyte


----------



## CPNY (Mar 28, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> @CPNY In my Telehealth visit today with my PCP just to explore what we can do with COVID-19 if we suspect we have it, he said to get pulse oximeter.  I just ordered one on expedited shipping, paid as much for shipping as the pulse oximeter.  He said it should be above 92 saturation.  If labored breathing and below 85 head to ER.  Do you know what is your oxygen saturation level?


Thank you! I was going to order that this week. I went to urgent care and everything was fine just the inflammation in the lungs which is leading to the shortness of breath.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 28, 2020)

Beachclubmum said:


> My 26 yo DS just called. He works in healthcare; has had a cough but added a fever last night. This  qualified him to get tested today. Cough sounds bad but he said he’s breathing ok. Off work until he gets results—as long as 7 days for them. He has some underlying health conditions including a congenital heart defect. Praying.


I just don't understand the long waits. You would think a healthcare person would go to top of list.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 28, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I just don't understand the long waits. You would think a healthcare person would go to top of list.


They are doing that in NY. They are only testing you if you require hospitalization or first responder or a HC worker


----------



## voyager1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Panina said:


> My doctor recommends pedialyte


They are not easy to find, but Pedialyte Freezer Pops are excellent.  When my husband was terminal (and unable to handle fluids) they kept him from getting dehydrated.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 28, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> @CPNY In my Telehealth visit today with my PCP just to explore what we can do with COVID-19 if we suspect we have it, he said to get pulse oximeter.  I just ordered one on expedited shipping, paid as much for shipping as the pulse oximeter.  He said it should be above 92 saturation.  If labored breathing and below 85 head to ER.  Do you know what is your oxygen saturation level?



Brand recommendation?


----------



## Panina (Mar 28, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Brand recommendation?


I have choicemmed


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 28, 2020)

@CPNY did you call your doctor about the shortness of breath?  It's what you really, really, need to watch for.  I would expect them to send you to the hospital at that point.

And yes, good advice (for all) to get a pulse oximeter. 

@Beachclubmum, sorry to hear about your DS. My sister (a nurse in CT, just over the NY line) was tested yesterday, home self-isolating. They said 5 days for her test results. At her hospital, there's a limited number of short turn-around tests. They used to prioritize employees first, but now it's patients first (thus hers was sent out).

Take care all, keep as safe as you can.  Pretty sure we're going to start wearing masks when we go to the grocery store.

P.S. Yesterday, I read about two different 80-something yo's that recovered, it was nice to hear good news on that front.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 28, 2020)

As with the flu every year, most people who have the virus never know as they have mild symptoms and don't get tested. 

WHO said a month ago that up to 75% will get the virus but only 5% will need hospitalization. So most tuggers will have it and never know. This is the reason everyone needs to self-isolate and distance.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## heckp (Mar 28, 2020)

@CPNY praying for your speedy recovery!


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 28, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Brand recommendation?


I do not know.  CVS is out of stock on all of them.  Walmart has several, so I just picked one.  My doctor said if you haven't gotten one, good luck in getting it because people are now buying them and it is hard to find availability.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 28, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> @CPNY did you call your doctor about the shortness of breath?  It's what you really, really, need to watch for.  I would expect them to send you to the hospital at that point.
> 
> And yes, good advice (for all) to get a pulse oximeter.
> 
> ...


I was sent for a chest x ray. Both physicians at two separate clinics both diagnosed covid based on this past month and current symptoms. Chest X ray showed inflammation from the virus. They couldn’t get me hydro chloroquine but started me on inhalers and zithromax. They didn’t want me in the ER because a confirmed case wouldn’t change treatment which is isolate and rest. I’m only to go it if gets worse. So far it hasn’t gotten much worse. The chest pain and tightness has decreased but shortness of breath is around still. I suspect it will take a while to go away.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 28, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Brand recommendation?


Is this the same as little thing that clips onto finger to take pulse? I was having a heart issue awhile back and used it to track my pulse. Seems I remember it also gave a % oxygen reading and I wondered how it could do that from my fingertip.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 28, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Is this the same as little thing that clips onto finger to take pulse? I was having a heart issue awhile back and used it to track my pulse. Seems I remember it also gave a % oxygen reading and I wondered how it could do that from my fingertip.


Yes.  Our doctor's clinic does it for every visit.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 28, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> One more real person with Covid 19.  The whole thing is a tragic story.  Our 92 YO friend flew from Southern California to Seattle for our 40th anniversary on February 29.  My husband considers her to be his second mother.   Unfortunately she arrived without her medications.  Her doctors answering service didn't think a prescription was an emergency to notify the doctor.  As a result of not having her medicine she had a heart attack.
> 
> She has been in a convalescent center in Washington after her hospital stay.   Despite not allowing any visitors since she arrived, they have had a Covid 19 outbreak and she has tested positive.  So far she is doing okay but she is the epitome of the vulnerable elderly and I don't think the end result is going to be good.




She was moved to the hospital Wednesday night with pneumonia and put on a respirator/ventilator.  No real news since then (obviously no visitors) which I guess is good news.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 28, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I do not know.  CVS is out of stock on all of them.  Walmart has several, so I just picked one.  My doctor said if you haven't gotten one, good luck in getting it because people are now buying them and it is hard to find availability.



The reason I asked re:brand was that last night after reading your post I checked Amazon and there seemed to be a dozen plus choices. I'll start reading about Panina's Choicemed, but based on your comment about availability I expect to find only descriptions and no availability when I do my research.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 28, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> The reason I asked re:brand was that last night after reading your post I checked Amazon and there seemed to be a dozen plus choices. I'll start reading about Panina's Choicemed, but based on your comment about availability I expect to find only descriptions and no availability when I do my research.



I have this one, which works well:

Zacurate 500BL Fingertip Pulse Oximeter Blood Oxygen Saturation Monitor with Batteries and Lanyard Included (Navy Blue) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y2FFQB9/

Not currently in stock, but I suspect any would be fine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachclubmum (Mar 28, 2020)

I drove the 2 1/2 hours to where my son lives and dropped off a bag of supplies at his door, including a pulse oximeter purchased a month ago. He checked and was at 96% sat so that sounds really good.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 28, 2020)

What is a Pulse Oximetry

Pulse oximetry is a noninvasive and painless test that measures your oxygen saturation level, or the oxygen levels in your blood. It can rapidly detect even small changes in how efficiently oxygen is being carried to the extremities furthest from the heart, including the legs and the arms.

The purpose of pulse oximetry is to check how well your heart is pumping oxygen through your body.

It may be used to monitor the health of individuals with any type of condition that can affect blood oxygen levels, especially while they’re in the hospital.

Source:
www. healthline .com


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 28, 2020)

I awoke this morning with a nasal drip, burning in back of my throat, and cough. No fever yet, breathing fine. Called urgent care, told to stay isolated and call back if symptoms worsen.

403 cases in the county as of today, 85 reported today.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> I awoke this morning with a nasal drip, burning in back of my throat, and cough. No fever yet, breathing fine. Called urgent care, told to stay isolated and call back if symptoms worsen.
> 
> 403 cases in the county as of today, 85 reported today.
> 
> ...



Good luck, Dave.  Hope it's something else.  Keep us posted.

Dave


----------



## CPNY (Mar 28, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> I awoke this morning with a nasal drip, burning in back of my throat, and cough. No fever yet, breathing fine. Called urgent care, told to stay isolated and call back if symptoms worsen.
> 
> 403 cases in the county as of today, 85 reported today.
> 
> ...


Did the sore throat go away mid day? If so it could just be post nasal drip, cough may be chest congestion too. You don’t need to present with a fever. Any feelings of pink eye or redness around the eyes? Diarrhea or nausea? Rest and stay hydrated. Take a lot of vitamin C if you can.

stay well!


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 29, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Did the sore throat go away mid day? If so it could just be post nasal drip, cough may be chest congestion too. You don’t need to present with a fever. Any feelings of pink eye or redness around the eyes? Diarrhea or nausea? Rest and stay hydrated. Take a lot of vitamin C if you can.
> 
> stay well!



Sore throat stayed most of the day, low grade headache and nasal drip but chest is clear. No other symptoms. It responded well to OTC Flu meds, I take the CVS brand for people with HBP. Decongestant, cough suppression and acetaminophen. Wife had me drinking gallons of water, OJ mixed with ginger ale.

Feel better today, just hard not to think the worst case with everything going on. I did get the flu and pneumonia shots back in Nov so I think that helped fight off whatever bug this is.

Hope you feel better soon too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chellej (Mar 29, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> Sore throat stayed most of the day, low grade headache and nasal drip but chest is clear. No other symptoms. It responded well to OTC Flu meds, I take the CVS brand for people with HBP. Decongestant, cough suppression and acetaminophen. Wife had me drinking gallons of water, OJ mixed with ginger ale.
> 
> Feel better today, just hard not to think the worst case with everything going on. I did get the flu and pneumonia shots back in Nov so I think that helped fight off whatever bug this is.
> 
> ...




 I have had similar type symptoms for about 3 weeks.  If I take standard cold medicine I am fine... just a standard head cold.  I have to keep reassuring DH that I don't have the symptoms of Covid-19..no cough or fever... he keeps wanting me to go get tested.   I have to keep reminding him...If you wouldn't go to the doctor a month ago for the symptoms, you don't need to go now.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 29, 2020)

I have had bronchitis and similar symptoms for five full weeks.  Last week the vertigo started.  I have problems with an unhealed inner ear infection.  The doctor prescribed meclizine, but today I have too much vertigo to go get it.  I was trying to wait til Monday to perhaps avoid crowds but will have to go today


----------



## chapjim (Mar 29, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> It's really hard because people who happen to have a cough related to other conditions. like bronchitis or the flu (like the cough I have , though my flu is completely gone) have to be so paranoid that people will think they have the Corona Virus. Coughs due to other conditions can linger for weeks.



Mine is a "30 years of smoking Lucky Strike non-filters" cough.


----------



## elaine (Mar 29, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I have had bronchitis and similar symptoms for five full weeks.  Last week the vertigo started.  I have problems with an unhealed inner ear infection.  The doctor prescribed meclizine, but today I have too much vertigo to go get it.  I was trying to wait til Monday to perhaps avoid crowds but will have to go today


decongestant can help reduce fluid and inflammation which might help vertigo.

CPNY-how are you today?


----------



## elaine (Mar 29, 2020)

chellej said:


> I have had similar type symptoms for about 3 weeks.  If I take standard cold medicine I am fine... just a standard head cold.  I have to keep reassuring DH that I don't have the symptoms of Covid-19..no cough or fever... he keeps wanting me to go get tested.   I have to keep reminding him...If you wouldn't go to the doctor a month ago for the symptoms, you don't need to go now.


My Dr. also said if no fever, unlikely C19. Dr. said no one in gen pop is being tested in northern VA hospitals unless they are planning to admit them.


----------



## DancingWaters (Mar 29, 2020)

I ordered a Choice med oxygen device last night and a new blood pressure device as ours quit working 2 weeks ago.. I won’t get them til April 25 but happy and thankful to tuggers who mentioned of the oxygen device. I thought it was a great idea, since we are better staying home if we get sick unless out symptoms get bad.  These devices will help us make that decision.  We are both healthy now but where my husband works they had a person test positive for coronavirus.


----------



## geoand (Mar 29, 2020)

The video I am posting here was made 3/20/2020 and presented by Dr. Dave Price of Weil Cornell Medical Center in NYC.  I found it to be very helpful.  I encourage all of you to view the video.  It is approximately an hour long.  It is the best hour that I have had since DW and I have been isolating ourselves since 3/9/2020.






when I click on watch video it does play.  If it does not work for you, could someone explain to me how to post it on here.  I know my daughter posted it on FB and it worked.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2020)

My dd is under the belief that it's not "if" we get it, it's "when".


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 29, 2020)

Just saw this thread - skimmed through it

CPNY  - speedy recovery
& Anyone else who has it/or thinks they have it.

I know of two people I used to work with.  Briefly spoke/texted one.

My dil said 4 people on her floor at work (hospital) have it.  Hoping she stays safe and all the first responders, healthcare workers, grocery stores, etc. etc.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 29, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I have had bronchitis and similar symptoms for five full weeks. Last week the vertigo started. I have problems with an unhealed inner ear infection. The doctor prescribed meclizine, but today I have too much vertigo to go get it. I was trying to wait til Monday to perhaps avoid crowds but will have to go today



Have the pharmacy deliver!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 29, 2020)

DancingWaters said:


> I ordered a Choice med oxygen device last night and a new blood pressure device as ours quit working 2 weeks ago.. I won’t get them til April 25 but happy and thankful to tuggers who mentioned of the oxygen device. I thought it was a great idea, since we are better staying home if we get sick unless out symptoms get bad. These devices will help us make that decision. We are both healthy now but where my husband works they had a person test positive for coronavirus.



Walmart had some of the pulse oximeter devices in stock for delivery this week (not all, you need to look at each item page to see if it can be delivered and when, I found some at about the 10th item on the list). You may want to check that out instead. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Have the pharmacy deliver!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If they can/will.  I've read some cases where the delivery is set up, then never made.  In one case a TUGGER, I think it was @Panina posted that the way her mother was finally able to get medication was that the pharmacist delivered it herself.  These are trying times.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 29, 2020)

One of our friends, a woman in her late 50's, was sent to a nursing home for rehab on an injury. The nursing home came down with a few cases of Covid 19 and she just tested positive today. 

One of my older relatives had a heart attack and went to the ER. She is 84. After a week at the hospital she ended up assigned to a nursing home. I don't know how the hospital and nursing homes decide where a patient goes but the nursing home has 16 cases of Covid 19 today. She can go home now but she just left her condo of 40 years to a retirement condo. She was at the retirement condo on her third day when she had the heart attack. The retirement condo said she has to be self isolated for 14 days before she can come back. So as of today she is stuck at the nursing home with the Corvid 19 outbreak. 

I guess the point is be sure to inquire as to the status of any medical or rehab facility before you go. If you have a choice why choose a Covid infected facility.

Bill


----------



## DancingWaters (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you Ken555. I will check that out.  We are certainly in scary times


----------



## CPNY (Mar 29, 2020)

elaine said:


> decongestant can help reduce fluid and inflammation which might help vertigo.
> 
> CPNY-how are you today?


I’m doing ok today thank you! . Tried to lay low a bit. I still cough and have shortness of breath. I feel like it’s less but I can’t really tell anymore. I’m just sort of getting used to it at this point. Chest tightness is there but very mild and has improved a lot from the beginning of the week which is good. I think I’m going to try to get another chest X-ray this week and see if there is improvement in the inflammation.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 29, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> Sore throat stayed most of the day, low grade headache and nasal drip but chest is clear. No other symptoms. It responded well to OTC Flu meds, I take the CVS brand for people with HBP. Decongestant, cough suppression and acetaminophen. Wife had me drinking gallons of water, OJ mixed with ginger ale.
> 
> Feel better today, just hard not to think the worst case with everything going on. I did get the flu and pneumonia shots back in Nov so I think that helped fight off whatever bug this is.
> 
> ...


I completely get it. I had the opposite effect. My symptoms started at the end of Feb that I couldn’t figure out what was wrong, why everything was all at once and why I wasn’t knocked out from it. If I had the week I had during the last week or Feb this week, I prob wouldn’t have freaked out because I would
Have known what it was. So, i don’t blame you for thinking worst case scenario. I’m glad to hear you responded to the OTC meds. Wish you a speedy recovery !


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 30, 2020)

geoand said:


> The video I am posting here was made 3/20/2020 and presented by Dr. Dave Price of Weil Cornell Medical Center in NYC.  I found it to be very helpful.  I encourage all of you to view the video.  It is approximately an hour long.  It is the best hour that I have had since DW and I have been isolating ourselves since 3/9/2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good video, thanks. I passed it on to my daughter as I feel it's hopeful.  She is torn about separating from her family. This doctor barely touched on it, but he did mention his wife and kids are on the farm with parents. Many health care professionals are isolating from their families :-(


----------



## presley (Mar 30, 2020)

The symptoms can vary so much that I think a lot of people won't know that they've had it. I saw a recovered news reporter say that when she had it, she had 2 symptoms: Headache and low back pain. She tested positive and those were her only symptoms.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 30, 2020)

presley said:


> The symptoms can vary so much that I think a lot of people won't know that they've had it. I saw a recovered news reporter say that when she had it, she had 2 symptoms: Headache and low back pain. She tested positive and those were her only symptoms.



Which makes me wonder if there are different strains of this virus.

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 30, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Which makes me wonder if there are different strains of this virus.
> 
> Dave











						8 strains of the coronavirus are circling the globe. Here's what clues they're giving scientists.
					

Scientists sequenced the genomes of eight coronavirus strains circling the globe providing hints about the effectiveness of efforts to halt the virus.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 30, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> 8 strains of the coronavirus are circling the globe. Here's what clues they're giving scientists.
> 
> 
> Scientists sequenced the genomes of eight coronavirus strains circling the globe providing hints about the effectiveness of efforts to halt the virus.
> ...



Thanks, Ken.

Dave


----------



## CPNY (Mar 30, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> 8 strains of the coronavirus are circling the globe. Here's what clues they're giving scientists.
> 
> 
> Scientists sequenced the genomes of eight coronavirus strains circling the globe providing hints about the effectiveness of efforts to halt the virus.
> ...


It’s unfortunate yet fascinating at the same time. To think, one transmission to one person and spread from there. I hope this is vastly under control and the measures we are taking to social distance and isolation are working. Well, some states are doing it better than others. I pray for all. Stay safe Ken


----------



## normab (Mar 30, 2020)

Pretty sure my DH has it. 

He came down with a high fever and started having a dry cough he describes as weird.  Fever lasted 36 hours, was very tired, Tylenol was enough to help it stay down.   Days two and three he napped and drank broth, coughed quite a bit. Day four still coughed, ate two large  bowls of soup and drank gallons (not exaggerating) of water and napped, and actually made some jokes, which tells me he is feeling more normal.

Today is day five and he is looking much better, but still feeling  tired, and coughing but he says the cough is not as bad. He ate a good lunch.

He’s been quarantined to 2 rooms since it started. I’m hoping to let him out by the end of the week.   Waiting for the coughing to subside.

And, I am self quarantined, thankful for Instacart, and hoping I don’t get it....


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 31, 2020)

My Aunt just tested positive and was admitted to hospital.  She lives in The Netherlands.  She is in her 80s.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 31, 2020)

We, including extended family, are still fine so far.  But a friend just sent me an email letting me know her father had just passed away two weeks after being diagnosed.  He is elderly and had health issues.  And another friend let me know that her father in law, who had been diagnosed, is on a respirator and things do not look good for him.  He also had other health issues.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 31, 2020)

Luanne said:


> My dd is under the belief that it's not "if" we get it, it's "when".


This is the other side of the "flattening the curve" that the media does not hype.  This is a novel virus, so no human immune system has reacted to it before.  Covid-19 is more contagious than the average flu, so about the same number of people become infected with social distancing in place, it just occurs over a longer time frame so that the health care system is less overwhelmed at any given point during the extended infection curve.  Social distancing will not "kill off" the virus, as too many people seem to believe.

Summer in the northern hemisphere may, mercifully, provide a reprieve, or not -- no one knows.  If it does, Covid-19 may return in the fall, more potent or less -- no one knows.  Or in a half-dozen or more mutations, as other posts mention.

If there is a high percentage of asymptomatic cases with Covid-19, then "herd immunity" may have a greater effect than social distancing in "turning down the infection curve" in the short term, and more effect than a vaccine a year or more from now.  This is the point that Dr. Birx made, repeatedly, in today's briefing.  Without serological testing for antibodies, no one knows the percentage of asymptomatics.  So all the "models" are just guesses.

At this point in time, no one in my family even knows anyone who has the symptoms of the flu or Covid-19.


----------



## presley (Apr 1, 2020)

My 23 year old told me she's been coughing for a couple days and it keeps getting worse. Five days prior, she went to the grocery store. She hadn't left her apartment for at least 10 days before that. She lives alone and has asthma. I wanted to bring her over here, but she won't come because she's afraid I'll get sick. I brought her some provisions last night (she tried really hard to stop me from coming). I left it outside her door and texted her when I was back in the car. I wanted to take her to get a test, but she said there's no way she'll get in a car with me and she doesn't want to go out anywhere, thinking she will spread it around. It's a dry cough in her lungs - no fever as of last night. She said it feels nothing like asthma or any cold or flu she's ever had.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 1, 2020)

My heart goes out to everyone who is experiencing symptoms, been diagnosed, has a loved one with symptoms or the virus and all of us who have no idea if we have Covid-19 due to being asymptomatic but are filled without anxious dread.

DH found one N-95 mask in our basement. The other in the 2-pack was used for when he was weed-killing our lawn last year. Unfortunately the expensive masks he purchased for our trip to China in '14, were discarded after our trip.  I wore the N-95 to our grocery today and he wore a sleep mask upside down over his mouth and nose. When we got home, we both stripped our clothes and put them in the washer. While I showered, he wiped down all items we'd bought and then he took his shower.

My last trip to buy groceries was Saturday and I only followed the sanitize/ hand wash precautions. Haven't come within 6 feet of anyone but DH for the last couple weeks. But it seems that more drastic measures are needed and so we decided to take them. Bandanas, ski gaitors, etc. are better than nothing IMHO. And drinking hot liquids is also a recommendation.

Since China, South Korea & Japan are faring much better against Covid-19 than the western world, I wonder if those countries' consistent use of masks and frequent tea drinking is contributing to that.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 1, 2020)

So far my wife and I are doing fine, but are nervous one of us will come down with it.  I am the one doing all the shopping and trips out as she is immune suppressed.  Actually we both got super sick in January with a respiratory illness, she ended up in the hospital for 4 days.  I am sort of hopping that might have been Covid,  but really no way of knowing.  That would have been very early for it,  but not entirely impossible.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 1, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> So far my wife and I are doing fine, but are nervous one of us will come down with it.  I am the one doing all the shopping and trips out as she is immune suppressed.  Actually we both got super sick in January with a respiratory illness, she ended up in the hospital for 4 days.  I am sort of hopping that might have been Covid,  but really no way of knowing.  That would have been very early for it,  but not entirely impossible.



There was something going around the US early in the year.  But my understanding is that it was not COVID-19.  But until they develop and release a test looking for anti bodies that is NO way to be absolutely sure.  

I had a friend who was very sick in very early February.  I was with him in the car, as we ride-share.  That night he had the worst fever and body ache he has ever had in his life.  He responded well to Tamiflu and quickly got better with prescription.  Thankfully, I did NOT come down with anything, and that was 7 weeks ago already.  My guess is just odd flu variant this year.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> There was something going around the US early in the year.  But my understanding is that it was not COVID-19.  But until they develop and release a test looking for anti bodies that is NO way to be absolutely sure.
> 
> I had a friend who was very sick in very early February.  I was with him in the car, as we ride-share.  That night he had the worst fever and body ache he has ever had in his life.  He responded well to Tamiflu and quickly got better with prescription.  Thankfully, I did NOT come down with anything, and that was 7 weeks ago already.  My guess is just odd flu variant this year.


I was very ill the end of December.  Doctor said it was viral, when I finally went in.  I had the dry cough, fatigue, aches, but no fever.  I told dh I thought maybe I'd had COVID-19 and he said he didn't think so.  I was around a lot of people and no one else got sick.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2020)

Updating the Washington State COVID-19 numbers from this thread:

March 13:   568 positive cases,   37 fatalities
March 23, 2221 positive cases, 110 fatalities
March 27, 3700 positive cases, 175 fatalities
March 31, 5984 positive cases, 247 fatalities

 Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 1, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> So far my wife and I are doing fine, but are nervous one of us will come down with it.  I am the one doing all the shopping and trips out as she is immune suppressed.  Actually we both got super sick in January with a respiratory illness, she ended up in the hospital for 4 days.  I am sort of hopping that might have been Covid,  but really no way of knowing.  That would have been very early for it,  but not entirely impossible.


COVID-19 is highly contagious and you may want to rethink about doing shopping and trips at all.  If you catch it, she will get it.  Our PCP told us to simply stay home - no shopping trips.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 2, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> There was something going around the US early in the year.  But my understanding is that it was not COVID-19.  But until they develop and release a test looking for anti bodies that is NO way to be absolutely sure.



I agree it was more likely something else, and i would most likely not even have considered the idea other than the fact that both of us come into contact with people who travel to some of the early hotspots.  I was last in Asia just before the first cases in China, so unlikely i picked it up there, but i do meet with coworkers that traveled to the region.

In any event i am not altering my behaviors thinking we might be immune.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 2, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I agree it was more likely something else, and i would most likely not even have considered the idea other than the fact that both of us come into contact with people who travel to some of the early hotspots.  I was last in Asia just before the first cases in China, so unlikely i picked it up there, but i do meet with coworkers that traveled to the region.
> 
> In any event i am not altering my behaviors thinking we might be immune.



Well I ride share with the person who had the weird flu.  He had a cough, and we were confined to a car.  Since Covid is so easily transferred, and my friend came down with this flu yet I caught nothing.  That is why I suspect his was NOT COVID-19.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 2, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> COVID-19 is highly contagious and you may want to rethink about doing shopping and trips at all.  If you catch it, she will get it.  Our PCP told us to simply stay home - no shopping trips.



My wife's transplant team was not as restrictive in their guidance...  and unfortunately she is still going into the office occasionally.  I just have to accept that i can't control her actions...

As for the shopping, i am trying to limit the trips, and time my visit for when the stores are least crowded.  I wish i had stocked up more in advance, now i am trying to overbuy each week to limit my trips out.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 2, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> She was moved to the hospital Wednesday night with pneumonia and put on a respirator/ventilator.  No real news since then (obviously no visitors) which I guess is good news.



She has been sedated on a ventilator for about a week now.  They have tried to bring her to conciousness a couple of times but her vital signs plummet.  As Gov Guomo keeps saying "The longer someone stays on a ventilator the less likely they are to recover."  

I fear the outcome will not be good and may come soon.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 3, 2020)

Updates, please...
Haven't seen a post from CPNY, Sandy VDH, normab and JohnPaul lately. Praying that no news is good news.
Barb


----------



## Panina (Apr 3, 2020)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Updates, please...
> Haven't seen a post from CPNY, Sandy VDH, normab and JohnPaul lately. Praying that no news is good news.
> Barb


CPNY and Sandy VDH posted earlier today and JohnPaul last night.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 3, 2020)

They sent my aunt home because of a shortage of beds as her case was not yet as bad as others.  She lives in smaller location and not a bigger city, with larger hospitals.  

My cousin is the only one in to help her and feed her.  He has to do a suit out like the hospital staff.

We are all concerned.  She is not feeling better.


----------



## JanT (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  May God be with her and all of you.



JohnPaul said:


> She has been sedated on a ventilator for about a week now.  They have tried to bring her to conciousness a couple of times but her vital signs plummet.  As Gov Guomo keeps saying "The longer someone stays on a ventilator the less likely they are to recover."
> 
> I fear the outcome will not be good and may come soon.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 4, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> She has been sedated on a ventilator for about a week now.  They have tried to bring her to conciousness a couple of times but her vital signs plummet.  As Gov Guomo keeps saying "The longer someone stays on a ventilator the less likely they are to recover."
> 
> I fear the outcome will not be good and may come soon.



Our friend died today at 3pm after she was taken off of the ventilator.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 4, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> Our friend died today at 3pm after she was taken off of the ventilator.


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 4, 2020)

I just heard that my friend's father in law just passed away from COVID-19.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 4, 2020)

These kind of reports are going to be all too common, I'm afraid.  So sorry, friends, for your losses.  

I understand if a person is on a ventilator for too long, it's very difficult to get them off of it.  Once your system gets "tired," it's hard for it to fight the virus.  It often ends badly.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 4, 2020)

Updating the Washington State COVID-19 numbers from this thread:

March 13:   568 positive cases,   37 fatalities
March 23: 2221 positive cases, 110 fatalities
March 27: 3700 positive cases, 175 fatalities
March 31: 5984 positive cases, 247 fatalities
     April 3: 7591 positive cases, 310 fatalities

I know when compared to some other states these numbers seem low, but I've been tracking this since it all started out here.  Washington State had the first confirmed case in the nation, back in January.  The first fatality here was in late February.  By the time testing started on a wide scale, the numbers started to climb very quickly.  If you compare these dates, you'll see these numbers are the differences in just 22 days.  That's barely over three weeks.  They're telling us we're a couple of weeks ahead of the rest of the nation with this.  

I'm posting these so people will understand how deadly this virus is.  Please stay safe, and stay healthy!

 Dave


----------



## klpca (Apr 4, 2020)

presley said:


> My 23 year old told me she's been coughing for a couple days and it keeps getting worse. Five days prior, she went to the grocery store. She hadn't left her apartment for at least 10 days before that. She lives alone and has asthma. I wanted to bring her over here, but she won't come because she's afraid I'll get sick. I brought her some provisions last night (she tried really hard to stop me from coming). I left it outside her door and texted her when I was back in the car. I wanted to take her to get a test, but she said there's no way she'll get in a car with me and she doesn't want to go out anywhere, thinking she will spread it around. It's a dry cough in her lungs - no fever as of last night. She said it feels nothing like asthma or any cold or flu she's ever had.


We're pretty sure that my daughter *didn't * have it because she got better but when speaking to her doctor they really harped on the fever, and they were really concerned only if it went over 100.5. Does your daughter have a thermometer at home? My daughter wouldn't have known that she had a fever. She didn't feel feverish but she ran a fever for over a week, but only once was it 100.5, mostly around 100.3.


----------



## klpca (Apr 4, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> There was something going around the US early in the year.  But my understanding is that it was not COVID-19.  But until they develop and release a test looking for anti bodies that is NO way to be absolutely sure.
> 
> I had a friend who was very sick in very early February.  I was with him in the car, as we ride-share.  That night he had the worst fever and body ache he has ever had in his life.  He responded well to Tamiflu and quickly got better with prescription.  Thankfully, I did NOT come down with anything, and that was 7 weeks ago already.  My guess is just odd flu variant this year.


I had that horrible flu and I can confirm the severity of those body aches.


----------



## klpca (Apr 4, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> So far my wife and I are doing fine, but are nervous one of us will come down with it.  I am the one doing all the shopping and trips out as she is immune suppressed.  Actually we both got super sick in January with a respiratory illness, she ended up in the hospital for 4 days.  I am sort of hopping that might have been Covid,  but really no way of knowing.  That would have been very early for it,  but not entirely impossible.


Since it's supposed to be peaking in our area we are staying put for the next three weeks. Maybe you can have groceries delivered. I'm also immunocompromised and taking no chances.


----------



## Patri (Apr 5, 2020)

My son's friend, his parents, sister and her family have it. Son was supposed to go on an annual buddy trip with him and other men this winter. Son was not able to go. Thank goodness. The day after their return the friend started feeling sick. It took a couple weeks to accurately diagnose him. His mom was hospitalized. If nothing else, friend was a carrier on that trip. They all live in different towns, too. It was the mom visiting the sister that brought the virus to that family.


----------



## geekette (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm so sorry for those of you that have lost someone.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 5, 2020)

Just found out that my cousins daughter caught the virus spring break, in hospital with pneumonia and passed the virus to her parents.  
brother in laws sister in law caught it helping elderly neighbors


----------



## Panina (Apr 5, 2020)

Just heard my sisters neighbors nephew 42 years old, perfectly healthy passed away this week after being on a respirator for 19 days.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 5, 2020)

Panina said:


> Just heard my sisters neighbors nephew 42 years old, perfectly healthy passed away this week after being on a respirator for 19 days.



So sad, I am so sorry.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 5, 2020)

We were shocked to find out today that my husband's twin male cousins and their spouses who all live in the same house- our age-have COVID19. Worse yet, one of the spouses has been battling a rare cancer for a few years and is now in the hospital with Hospice. Sadder still her husband (my husband hunts with him every year) is in a different hospital and cannot be with her. Heartbreaking.

His twin brother and his spouse are at home.

BTW- They live in Queens, NY, the epicenter of all this in NY.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 5, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> We were shocked to find out today that my husband's twin male cousins and their spouses who all live in the same house- our age-have COVID19. Worse yet, one of the spouses has been battling a rare cancer for a few years and is now in the hospital with Hospice. Sadder still her husband (my husband hunts with him every year) is in a different hospital and cannot be with her. Heartbreaking.
> 
> His twin brother and his spouse are at home.



I am so sorry to hear this, WinniWoman. I hope they will come out of this in a healthy way. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 5, 2020)

My friend's 84 year old mother who lives in Seattle, who caught COVID-19 and ended up in hospital, came home 2 days ago.  She was not put on the ventilator even though she had difficulty breathing.  They had initially put her on one drug and then switched to a different drug.  My friend does not know the name of the drugs.  Some good news that even when an elderly person gets admitted, can recover.


----------



## geekette (Apr 5, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> My friend's 84 year old mother who lives in Seattle, who caught COVID-19 and ended up in hospital, came home 2 days ago.  She was not put on the ventilator even though she had difficulty breathing.  They had initially put her on one drug and then switched to a different drug.  My friend does not know the name of the drugs.  Some good news that even when an elderly person gets admitted, can recover.


Yes!

There have been reports of other elderly recoveries.  Thank you for adding good news here.


----------



## geekette (Apr 5, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> We were shocked to find out today that my husband's twin male cousins and their spouses who all live in the same house- our age-have COVID19. Worse yet, one of the spouses has been battling a rare cancer for a few years and is now in the hospital with Hospice. Sadder still her husband (my husband hunts with him every year) is in a different hospital and cannot be with her. Heartbreaking.
> 
> His twin brother and his spouse are at home.


This has to be quite devastating to the foursome.   This is a very cruel disease.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 5, 2020)

geekette said:


> This has to be quite devastating to the foursome.   This is a very cruel disease.



Yes. And their adult children, grandchildren and siblings.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 5, 2020)

Not sure where it's best to post this video.  A clinical explanation about how the virus can spread, via "micro droplets." Well worth watching.

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 5, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> My friend's 84 year old mother who lives in Seattle, who caught COVID-19 and ended up in hospital, came home 2 days ago.  She was not put on the ventilator even though she had difficulty breathing.  They had initially put her on one drug and then switched to a different drug.  My friend does not know the name of the drugs.  Some good news that even when an elderly person gets admitted, can recover.




My friend's 88 year old aunt recovered from it! She lives in NYC.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 5, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> My friend's 88 year old aunt recovered from it! She lives in NYC.




And she was in the hospital and on a ventilator for awhile!


----------



## fillde (Apr 5, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> And she was in the hospital and on a ventilator for awhile!


Great news! I would love to know what medication was given.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 5, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> Our friend died today at 3pm after she was taken off of the ventilator.



I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 5, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Updating the Washington State COVID-19 numbers from this thread:
> 
> March 13:   568 positive cases,   37 fatalities
> March 23: 2221 positive cases, 110 fatalities
> ...




My state of Michigan is really getting hit hard...

April 5, 2020
Total Confirmed Cases
15,718

Total COVID-19 Deaths
617


----------



## jackio (Apr 5, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> Our friend died today at 3pm after she was taken off of the ventilator.


I am so very sorry.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 5, 2020)

I believe the user Vail has posted in MVCI forums that he had contracted it and recovered.


----------



## 10spro (Apr 6, 2020)

geekette said:


> Yes!
> 
> There have been reports of other elderly recoveries.  Thank you for adding good news here.


Nice to have some good news.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 13, 2020)

Updating the Washington State COVID-19 numbers from this thread:

March 13:     568 positive cases,   37 fatalities
March 23:   2221 positive cases, 110 fatalities
     April 3:   7591 positive cases, 310 fatalities
   April 13: 10538 positive cases, 516 fatalities

So in a month we've added nearly 10,000 new cases, and we now have more than 500 fatalities.  I'll remind everyone that Washington state was the first state to get this virus, and we were among the first to take proactive steps to fight it.  Our numbers are low, when compared with some other states, but the numbers are still incredible.  Don't let your guard down - this virus is out to kill you.

Dave


----------



## 10spro (Apr 15, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I'll remind everyone that Washington state was the first state to get this virus, and we were among the first to take proactive steps to fight it.  Our numbers are low, when compared with some other states, but the numbers are still incredible.  Don't let your guard down - this virus is out to kill you.
> 
> Dave


Same as California, we were also early to put in social distancing, but it makes me worry that just stretches the curve, so we'll still probably be infected before the 18 months that they need for a vaccine, only a matter of time. I guess as long as you can prolong getting sick, the chances increase of there being a new drug or therapy to help you survive. Scary times for sure.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 15, 2020)

10spro said:


> Same as California, we were also early to put in social distancing, but it makes me worry that just stretches the curve, so we'll still probably be infected before the 18 months that they need for a vaccine, only a matter of time. I guess as long as you can prolong getting sick, the chances increase of there being a new drug or therapy to help you survive. Scary times for sure.


I have not followed your posts.  Are you retired and can you stay home for prolonged periods?  We do not plan on getting it, not now and not anytime soon.  We will be good and stay home until there is a vaccine or an effective treatment.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 16, 2020)

The good the bad, and the ugly.

I have been holding off sharing my personal experiences with this f'ing disease.  I am sure I have been a little testy lately and have had to back off from posting in the more controversial threads.  It has gotten way too personal for me.

the good

On the last day of February our brew club met.  This was 10 days before the first confirmed case in Delaware.  3 members have been sick since.  I did not attend as we were preparing for our last vacation.  Soon after the first case the three members posted on our facebook page similar symptoms and pretty classic symptoms of this disease.  None could get testing.  All three were young,  No older than 40.  All said they were as sick as they could remember with fevers and body aches.  Only one was married.  The wife was later tested as testing got a little better and it was confirmed she was postitve.  All three a month later still say they have lingering effects of no energy and still show  a low grade fever at times but in general have thrown it.  This could have been worse as a few of our members are close to 70 and were in attendance.

the bad

My ds and dil have a couple that is their best friends.  They are very close.  He has been diagnosed with covid19 and his wife assumes she has it although asymtomatic.  The problem is the husband has a serious heart condition.  He has been in and out of the hospital over the years and had just gone through a procedure that helped improve his heart function in february.  It is bad enough that he is on the transplant list.  This is terrifying and Chris is the nicest guy you ever want to meet.  His only big flaw is he is a die hard NE Patriots fan.  He was able to get a test when he showed even mild symptoms due to the danger of his condition.  The cardiologist put him in the hospital for 2 nights but was discharged when the bed was needed.  They are in Boston which is just holding on right now.  So far so good as he is young but we are all scared.

Now the ugly.

Tim is my wife's cousin.  They were very close as children as they were the closest in age during family getogethers.  As usual when they grew up they went their separate way.  Tim served 20 yrs in the Navy where he met his wife Kathy and started a family.  Kathy was a navy nurse who now is a nursing professor.  He retired after 20 yrs and went on to teach.  He retired last year to have more time for church activities. He has 3 kids and 4 grandchildren and is now 60 yrs old.  He has lived in  FL since he retired from the Navy.  We had a few contacts over the years due to funerals and weddings.   We were blessed that this October as they passed through the area they stayed for a couple days.  This gave us the time we had not had for a long time to really catch up. In late February they started to have symptoms that they soon realized were probably covid19.  As others they had up and down cold like symptoms for a long time.  Fast forward to 2 weeks ago.  Tim collapsed with chest pains and trouble breathing.  Kathy assumed it was a heart attack and rushed him to the hospital.  Within a couple hours it went from heart attack to classic covid19.  Within a few hours he had to be intubated.  No test was performed as they had very few and did not want to waste one on a patient that they were certain had covid19.  Today Kathy posted this.

May the peace of Jesus be with us all. Tim had his large central line IV catheter replaced today for a more permanent one. He will have surgery this week to change breathing to tracheostomy and feeding to a stomach tube. This is in preparation for transfer to long term care in redacted which has a focus on helping him reach his maximal rehab potential. 

We are not taking this as good news but hopefully some one here with more experience in medicine can correct us.  It has been especially hard on my wife as she had a grandmother that spent years in a nursing home in a vegetative state.

Thanks for letting me vent my frustration with these situations as they seem so random and scary.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Apr 16, 2020)

I am very sorry to hear this. I am praying for him.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy (Apr 16, 2020)

I reported in another thread my parents have it. My mom 76, stepfather 77. Mom okay after dealing with cough, fever, vomit, diarrhea and loss of taste. She’s is pretty much symptom free right now after just over a week. My stepfather was diagnosed with pneumonia yesterday and started on 2 antibiotics, we are watching closely to determine if he needs to go to hospital. Unfortunately my mom is at the beginning stages of Dementia so it adds another level of scary if he has to go in the hospital and leaves her home alone. She is not fully understanding this. Their good friend died on Easter from COVID19. I also have good friends who both had it. They are in their 40s. The wife has been on a ventilator for over 2 weeks and it’s not looking good. Yesterday they were trying the antibody plasma treatment. It’s her last hope. I know quite a few others who have it and recovered or are recovering. It’s everywhere here on Long Island, NY. Leaving the house is scary. We only leave for food/groceries or walks. Yesterday I went to cvs to pick up my stepfathers meds. It’s awful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 16, 2020)

So sorry to read these latest posts above. My hope is for the best possible outcome, and that all recover. The virus is relentless, and no age group is immune.  Stay safe, everyone.

Dave


----------



## JanT (Apr 16, 2020)

May God bring peace and healing to everyone involved.  I will keep you in my prayers.  This is a horrible disease and doesn't discriminate.  Young, old, underlying conditions, completely healthy - no one is immune to it.  I pray that we can find a vaccine sooner than later.  God bless you, bluehende!



bluehende said:


> The good the bad, and the ugly.
> 
> I have been holding off sharing my personal experiences with this f'ing disease.  I am sure I have been a little testy lately and have had to back off from posting in the more controversial threads.  It has gotten way too personal for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## jackio (Apr 16, 2020)

So sorry bluehende and Theiggy.  These stories are so tragic.  Prayers for all affected.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 16, 2020)

This is a side effect of the virus.  Two friends caring for husbands with Parkinson’s.  Pats husband fell about six weeks ago and they wouldn’t let her bring him home.  Within ten days of being moved to assisted living, she could not visit him or comfort him in any way.  Marie’s husband took a turn for the worse ten days ago.  Hospitalized and not allowed visitors.  He passed away a few days ago,without his wife who had been caring for him for years, and she can’t gather with her family for comfort.


----------



## Panina (Apr 16, 2020)

@rapmarks @Theiggy @bluehende so sorry to hear the sadness of your losses.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 16, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> My friend's 84 year old mother who lives in Seattle, who caught COVID-19 and ended up in hospital, came home 2 days ago.  She was not put on the ventilator even though she had difficulty breathing.  They had initially put her on one drug and then switched to a different drug.  My friend does not know the name of the drugs.  Some good news that even when an elderly person gets admitted, can recover.



This is the same for my foster mom. As of today she is considered a covid survivor. She only had a few symptoms. Her sense of smell, taste and ability to swallow were her main symptoms. Because she had signed a directive, once she entered the nursing home, she was given nothing to fight covid 19. The result was she lost weight, became dehydrated and this caused dehydration dementia.

My entire branch of the family went to see her through her nursing home window on Easter. The nursing home had given her an IV treatment for the visit so she was able to sit the 6 ft away from the window and see every one as good as a half blind person can. Her dementia caused by dehydration was stabilized by the IV. I could tell she enjoyed watching and hearing every one. A few of our family are newer so they finally met.

So, no drugs used and full recovery from covid 19 is the point of this post. She does still have her other ailments that put her into the nursing home but no covid 19 for now.

Bill


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 16, 2020)

one of my coworkers father passed away this past week.  He was 57.  

luckily my Aunt in the Netherlands is doing ok, so far.  She is still home and isolated.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 24, 2020)

Updating the Washington State COVID-19 numbers from this thread:

March 13:     568 positive cases,   37 fatalities
March 23:   2221 positive cases, 110 fatalities
     April 3:   7591 positive cases, 310 fatalities
   April 13: 10538 positive cases, 516 fatalities
   April 23: 12977 positive cases, 723 fatalities

This comes on the day the USA announced we'd crossed the 50,000 fatalities mark.  To my mind, the case numbers increase isn't so surprising. Since they're doing more testing, it's to be expected they'll have more people test positive.  What bothers me is the fatalities.  In the 43 calendar days since March 13th, 686 more people in my state have died from this virus.  That's an average of nearly 16 _PER DAY._  And other states are seeing numbers well higher than what Washington state is seeing.  It's all tragic, and everyone needs to be safe.

Please don't let your guard down - this virus is out to kill you.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Please don't let your guard down - this virus is out to kill you.
> 
> Dave


True story. The numbers may be not increasing as fast as they have been, but that's no reason to let down our guard. The best analogy I know- and maybe it's Dave's or some other wise TUGger. If you jump out of an airplane with a parachute, and the parachuse slows your descent, that's not the time to take off the parachute.

This virus will continue to stalk us. All of us. Until there is a widely available vaccine and/or effective treatment. Stay in. Stay clean. Wipe surfaces, Wash hands. Repeat. For as long as it takes.

JIm


----------



## easyrider (Apr 25, 2020)

Our county has the highest rate of covid 19 infection per population in Washington State. I read we are over double the state average. The percentage of death atributed to covid 19 in our county is very low. My foster mom had covid 19 as did many others in the nursing home she is stuck in. Had is the point. 

Most people that get covid 19, at what ever age, manage to live. 

Bill


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 25, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Updating the Washington State COVID-19 numbers from this thread:
> 
> March 13:     568 positive cases,   37 fatalities
> March 23:   2221 positive cases, 110 fatalities
> ...


Cumulative numbers can be misleading. I understand the numbers are fact, but looking at resource utilization for Washington at its peak it never got anywhere close to having bed shortages within its healthcare system. It did get closer to max ICU bed resource limits. It is now 20 days past its peak.



This is where the numbers are today;



Source: This is a Washington based source, but provides models on all states and many other countries.








						IHME | COVID-19 Projections
					

Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.




					covid19.healthdata.org
				




I don't disagree that death and illness is tragic, but I think it is important to report all the facts. Not just the cumulative numbers which only go up. There certainly are states and other countries faring much worse than Washington. Some with shortages where the healthcare system can't keep up.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 25, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Cumulative numbers can be misleading. I understand the numbers are fact, but looking at resource utilization for Washington at its peak it never got anywhere close to having bed shortages within its healthcare system. It did get closer to max ICU bed resource limits. It is now 20 days past its peak.
> 
> I don't disagree that death and illness is tragic, but I think it is important to report all the facts. Not just the cumulative numbers which only go up. There certainly are states and other countries faring much worse than Washington. Some with shortages where the healthcare system can't keep up.



I appreciate your post. It's impossible to report everything, and that is not my point.  As I have said more than once, other states have higher numbers. This isn't a contest.  My posts are to point out that innocent people are dying from this virus - here, and all over the place.  People are in such a rush to "get back to normal," but for the 723 people in my state - so far - they won't be getting back to anything.  They're dead.  Six weeks ago they were alive - all of them.  Whether we have passed the peak or not is also irrelevant.  Somebody who dies tomorrow is just as dead as somebody who died yesterday.

The point of my posts are to remind people that this is a deadly pandemic that can and will kill you - as it has 50,000 other Americans in the last few months.  How many more are going to die before this is over?  Stay safe, stay healthy, and survive.  

Everything else is just wishful thinking.

Dave


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 25, 2020)

Wife is a caretaker who got covid19 from her patient.  Wife had symptoms for only four days, but she’s in good shape and exercises.

I was slightly overweight with a BMI of 26.6, which was hard on my body with covid19.  I took the test on day 4 and confirmed positive on day 7.  I got covid19 for 14 days, and it really sucked.

On days 4-13, I could only take 30 steps before being exhausted and not breathing.  Thank goodness for my inhaler.  Wife had to get me food which I often puked. On days 1-9 and 13-14, I could only eat 1k calories a day.  On days 10-12, I could only eat 200 calories a day.

I went to the hospital on day 11 because it was the second day In which I could only eat 200 calories and take only 30 steps.  The hospital didn’t accept me because my symptoms were moderate and not severe.  They said they had patients who couldn’t even take 5 steps, so 30 steps wasn’t that severe.

In all, I lost 17 lbs and went down to a 24.0 BMI.  Wife and I planned to travel more after this, maybe Georgia next week.

Edit: I have been sharing my experience with @CPNY the last 2.5 weeks.  He’s provided great moral support.  I wasn’t comfortable sharing on TUG until now.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 25, 2020)

@Grammarhero thanks for sharing. Wow it sounds horrible. Glad you and wife made it through the other side and you are on the mend.

@CPNY How are you doing? Hope you are better by now.


----------



## Panina (Apr 25, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Wife is a caretaker who got covid19 from her patient.  Wife had symptoms for only four days, but she’s in good shape and exercises.
> 
> I was slightly overweight with a BMI of 26.6, which was hard on my body with covid19.  I took the test on day 4 and confirmed positive on day 7.  I got covid19 for 14 days, and it really sucked.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear you were ill and glad you are doing good now.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Grammarhero,
Thank you for posting this. Thankfully you are doing well now.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 25, 2020)

Grammarhero;   I am glad you felt comfortable to share your experience here on TUG.  You are of great value to the TUG community and everyone else, and I am very sorry for what you have had to endure.  Luckily you have made it thru this horrible process and things will greatly improve for you.

Keep posting and keep smiling!








.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2020)

@Grammarhero, Thanks for the wonderful report. It REALLY illustrated the danger from this disease in a most clear way. And your post SHOWS WHY it's so deadly for the old, weak, obese and those with underlying conditions. This thing is nothing to monkey with or brush off.

We're glad you're on the mend. The good news: You haven't had to help many people rescind! 

Has there been any input, or do you have any assurance that you and your wife have developed antibodies that can fight off a future re-infection or have you been approached to donate plasma at some point to help others?

Best wished for a speedy and complete recovery. Welcome back, Amigo.

Jim


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 25, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I appreciate your post. It's impossible to report everything, and that is not my point.  As I have said more than once, other states have higher numbers. This isn't a contest.  My posts are to point out that innocent people are dying from this virus - here, and all over the place.  People are in such a rush to "get back to normal," but for the 723 people in my state - so far - they won't be getting back to anything.  They're dead.  Six weeks ago they were alive - all of them.  Whether we have passed the peak or not is also irrelevant.  Somebody who dies tomorrow is just as dead as somebody who died yesterday.
> 
> The point of my posts are to remind people that this is a deadly pandemic that can and will kill you - as it has 50,000 other Americans in the last few months.  How many more are going to die before this is over?  Stay safe, stay healthy, and survive.
> 
> ...


Dave, thanks for posting this response. I follow you on TUG and I know you try to stay above the fray, usually with bits of humor. I also know you have taken this very seriously from the beginning and have kept us informed with the factual data from Washington state, as well as, some of your own personal experiences. Thank you for doing your part to keep us grounded.


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 25, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Wife is a caretaker who got covid19 from her patient.  Wife had symptoms for only four days, but she’s in good shape and exercises.
> 
> I was slightly overweight with a BMI of 26.6, which was hard on my body with covid19.  I took the test on day 4 and confirmed positive on day 7.  I got covid19 for 14 days, and it really sucked.
> 
> ...


@Grammarhero, I’m so glad to hear you’re feeling better. Please continue to update us on how you are doing. It seems a lot of people have lingering issues so it would be helpful to know if you experience any. Take care of yourself and it’s great to have you back!


----------



## Theiggy (Apr 25, 2020)

@Grammarhero I’m glad to hear you and your wife have recovered. This virus is awful. I’m just curious what you were told in terms of how long you are/were contagious? 

My stepfather 77 just came home from the hospital he is still on oxygen. My mom 76 only had symptoms a few days. Fever 1 day and vomiting 1 day. Other than that mild cough for maybe 3-5 days. I’m hoping I can see them sometime soon but only when it’s safe. There is so much conflicting info on when that would be I don’t want to risk it. Since my stepfather just got home from hospital the nurse said 14 days but it doesn’t seem anyone knows for sure.

@CPNY what were you told in terms of when you could go out or back to work if you work outside the home? Were you able to get retested in NYC? It’s not that easy here on Long Island to get retested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quilter (Apr 25, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Wife is a caretaker who got covid19 from her patient.  Wife had symptoms for only four days, but she’s in good shape and exercises.
> 
> I was slightly overweight with a BMI of 26.6, which was hard on my body with covid19.  I took the test on day 4 and confirmed positive on day 7.  I got covid19 for 14 days, and it really sucked.
> 
> ...



So good to hear you are on the mend.   Thank you for sharing.

Could you please tell us what you did to support your immune system before and during the virus?


----------



## Conan (Apr 25, 2020)

Here's my updated graph for the counties that include Boston, Southern Connecticut, NYC (5 boroughs), and the two SW Florida counties that cover Fort Myers-Naples.



All have passed their peak daily death counts, but according to healthdata.org we still have almost two months to go before "relaxing social distancing may be possible with containment strategies that include testing, contact tracing, isolation, and limiting gathering size."
https://covid19.healthdata.org/united-states-of-america/connecticut


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 25, 2020)

So sorry to hear how sick you were Grammarhero. Also hearing those details is so scary.  Can’t imagine going through it at my age. Thinking of those people that died without their family nearby and how bad the families must feel


----------



## CPNY (Apr 25, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> @Grammarhero I’m glad to hear you and your wife have recovered. This virus is awful. I’m just curious what you were told in terms of how long you are/were contagious?
> 
> My stepfather 77 just came home from the hospital he is still on oxygen. My mom 76 only had symptoms a few days. Fever 1 day and vomiting 1 day. Other than that mild cough for maybe 3-5 days. I’m hoping I can see them sometime soon but only when it’s safe. There is so much conflicting info on when that would be I don’t want to risk it. Since my stepfather just got home from hospital the nurse said 14 days but it doesn’t seem anyone knows for sure.
> 
> ...


I can’t go back to work until the state allows us to go back to work. I assume I can now, they don’t really know about contagion period IMO. My antibody test came back positive with low level IgG. I am being retested for antibodies in two weeks to see if they have increased. The decrease means a low level immune response to the virus or a late response. I have had the symptoms for 2 months so I’m not which it could be, a slow or low. If they increase in two weeks when I go back I would assume it was a slow response. If they stay low I can assume a low response which would explain the long duration of symptoms. We shall see. They told me that I could still have it and pass it along, they just don’t know. I’ve been operating under the assumption that I can get it again or get another strain so I’m taking all precautions still.


----------



## presley (Apr 25, 2020)

@CPNY and @Grammarhero  sorry to hear you both got sick. Do you have any ideas on how/when/where you got the illness? 
I'm more cautious than most people that I know, but I still walk my dogs every day and I end up going to the grocery store once in a while. I wash my hands as soon as I get home and again after removing shoes/face mask whatever. 

I have packages delivered every day, just about. I unpack my boxes - wash my hands - put boxes in recycling outside - wash my hands - put items away - wash my hands again. What I haven't been doing is disenfecting all of my groceries. Some things, I just won't touch for a few days after I put them away.


----------



## Theiggy (Apr 25, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I can’t go back to work until the state allows us to go back to work. I assume I can now, they don’t really know about contagion period IMO. My antibody test came back positive with low level IgG. I am being retested for antibodies in two weeks to see if they have increased. The decrease means a low level immune response to the virus or a late response. I have had the symptoms for 2 months so I’m not which it could be, a slow or low. If they increase in two weeks when I go back I would assume it was a slow response. If they stay low I can assume a low response which would explain the long duration of symptoms. We shall see. They told me that I could still have it and pass it along, they just don’t know. I’ve been operating under the assumption that I can get it again or get another strain so I’m taking all precautions still.



Thanks for your response. I’m not that familiar with all the antibody stuff. I’m assuming you got tested so you could possibly donate? I do have a contact for antibody testing here on LI. Did you need a negative swab (or 2) before they would test you for antibodies? Thanks again for sharing the info, if you would like you could pm me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackio (Apr 25, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> Thanks for your response. I’m not that familiar with all the antibody stuff. I’m assuming you got tested so you could possibly donate? I do have a contact for antibody testing here on LI. Did you need a negative swab (or 2) before they would test you for antibodies? Thanks again for sharing the info, if you would like you could pm me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know of 2 places on LI that are testing for antibodies right now - MD365 in Shirley and LI Urgent Care in Manorville.  They take most insurances.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 25, 2020)

presley said:


> @CPNY and @Grammarhero  sorry to hear you both got sick. Do you have any ideas on how/when/where you got the illness?
> I'm more cautious than most people that I know, but I still walk my dogs every day and I end up going to the grocery store once in a while. I wash my hands as soon as I get home and again after removing shoes/face mask whatever.
> 
> I have packages delivered every day, just about. I unpack my boxes - wash my hands - put boxes in recycling outside - wash my hands - put items away - wash my hands again. What I haven't been doing is disenfecting all of my groceries. Some things, I just won't touch for a few days after I put them away.


I got it mid Feb or possibly Jan and it incubated for a long time. I was struck with an intense sore throat out of no where which went away a day later. I noticed myself winded sometimes but thought nothing of it. Then end of feb all symptoms started. I was infected well before the “experts” said it was nothing to worry about.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 25, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> Thanks for your response. I’m not that familiar with all the antibody stuff. I’m assuming you got tested so you could possibly donate? I do have a contact for antibody testing here on LI. Did you need a negative swab (or 2) before they would test you for antibodies? Thanks again for sharing the info, if you would like you could pm me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need for a covid test for the antibody testing. On LI I know Northwell is doing the testing as well as Quest diagnostics. However with Quest you need a dr prescription to go to the lab to get the test. I would do the Northwell route if I were you. Anyone can get the antibody testing.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 25, 2020)

I asked my doctor at UC Davis for an antibody test. She said it is not yet available for the general public. However, a client of mine in the Bay Area with some Covid symptoms who tested negative said his doctor sent him to the lab for an antibody test. Is it available to the public yet? If so, how does one go about getting it if the doctor says it is not available?


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 25, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I asked my doctor at UC Davis for an antibody test. She said it is not yet available for the general public. However, a client of mine in the Bay Area with some Covid symptoms who tested negative said his doctor sent him to the lab for an antibody test. Is it available to the public yet? If so, how does one go about getting it if the doctor says it is not available?


One thing to be careful of is that many of the antibody tests currently out there are not reliable and deliver an unacceptable number of false positives (indicating that you have already been exposed to coVid19 when you have not).  The link below takes you to NY Times article that said that eleven out of fourteen antibody tests have turned out to be unreliable. (I don't know if this article will be behind a firewall or not.)

Coronavirus Antibody Tests: Can You Trust the Results?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 25, 2020)

"Roger" said:


> One thing to be careful of is that many of the antibody tests currently out there are not reliable and deliver an unacceptable number of false positives (indicating that you have already been exposed to coVid19 when you have not).  The link below takes you to NY Times article that said that eleven out of fourteen antibody tests have turned out to be unreliable. (I don't know if this article will be behind a firewall or not.)
> 
> Coronavirus Antibody Tests: Can You Trust the Results?


I know I will get scorn for this from some, but I learned this trick on another forum. To get past the paywall, at least with NY Times, put a . after .com. So this should work;









						Coronavirus Antibody Tests: Can You Trust the Results? (Published 2020)
					

A team of scientists worked around the clock to evaluate 14 antibody tests. A few worked as advertised. Most did not.




					www.nytimes.com.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 25, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I know I will get scorn for this from some, but I learned this trick on another forum. To get past the paywall, at least with NY Times, put a . after .com. So this should work;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I didn't know about that, and was regularly being frustrated when I'd see a link to something behind their paywall.  I couldn't justify subscribing to something I would only read, um... periodically. (No pun intended. )

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 25, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thank you!  I didn't know about that, and was regularly being frustrated when I'd see a link to something behind their paywall.  I couldn't justify subscribing to something I would only read, um... periodically. (No pun intended. )
> 
> Dave


I tried it with the WSJ and it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 25, 2020)

@TravelTime FWIW Kaiser Norcal said they plan on antibody testing but they haven't found a test so far that they believe is reliable.


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 25, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> @Grammarhero I’m glad to hear you and your wife have recovered. This virus is awful. I’m just curious what you were told in terms of how long you are/were contagious?
> 
> My stepfather 77 just came home from the hospital he is still on oxygen. My mom 76 only had symptoms a few days. Fever 1 day and vomiting 1 day. Other than that mild cough for maybe 3-5 days. I’m hoping I can see them sometime soon but only when it’s safe. There is so much conflicting info on when that would be I don’t want to risk it. Since my stepfather just got home from hospital the nurse said 14 days but it doesn’t seem anyone knows for sure.
> 
> ...


I got cleared to go to public places on day 17. But my fever stopped on day 11.


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 25, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> @Grammarhero, Thanks for the wonderful report. It REALLY illustrated the danger from this disease in a most clear way. And your post SHOWS WHY it's so deadly for the old, weak, obese and those with underlying conditions. This thing is nothing to monkey with or brush off.
> 
> We're glad you're on the mend. The good news: You haven't had to help many people rescind!
> 
> ...


Wife and I are donating plasma.  We are set to do so in 1 week with the Red Cross.


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 25, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I asked my doctor at UC Davis for an antibody test. She said it is not yet available for the general public. However, a client of mine in the Bay Area with some Covid symptoms who tested negative said his doctor sent him to the lab for an antibody test. Is it available to the public yet? If so, how does one go about getting it if the doctor says it is not available?


Antibody tests are not publicly available yet but you might be able to get a doctor’s note for it.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thank you!  I didn't know about that, and was regularly being frustrated when I'd see a link to something behind their paywall.  I couldn't justify subscribing to something I would only read, um... periodically. (No pun intended. )
> 
> Dave


I don't know if it's infallible- probably not. But if you use Chrome, either click the three dots upper right and select 'New Incognito Window' or Ctrl+Shift+N. I do that if there's something I really want to read, but of course your cookies are not there so you have to sign in to all your old websites and choose preferences.

Jim


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 25, 2020)

Quilter said:


> So good to hear you are on the mend.   Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Could you please tell us what you did to support your immune system before and during the virus?


I don’t know if any other medicines were helpful.  Only prescription noticeably helpful was inhaler which I took after using the restroom or showering.


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 25, 2020)

presley said:


> @CPNY and @Grammarhero  sorry to hear you both got sick. Do you have any ideas on how/when/where you got the illness?
> I'm more cautious than most people that I know, but I still walk my dogs every day and I end up going to the grocery store once in a while. I wash my hands as soon as I get home and again after removing shoes/face mask whatever.
> 
> I have packages delivered every day, just about. I unpack my boxes - wash my hands - put boxes in recycling outside - wash my hands - put items away - wash my hands again. What I haven't been doing is disenfecting all of my groceries. Some things, I just won't touch for a few days after I put them away.


My wife works in a healthcare facility with a covid19 patient.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 25, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I don't know if it's infallible- probably not. But if you use Chrome, either click the three dots upper right and select 'New Incognito Window' or Ctrl+Shift+N. I do that if there's something I really want to read, but of course your cookies are not there so you have to sign in to all your old websites and choose preferences.
> 
> Jim


That seems to work for NY Times also. You can right click on the link to the article and pick "Open Link in Incognito Window", a little easier than those three dots. Ingognito doesn't seem to work for WSJ.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I don’t know if any other medicines were helpful.  Only prescription noticeably helpful was inhaler which I took after using the restroom or showering.


What kind of inhaler? Perhaps a broncodialator? My CPAP has a 'ventilator' function so if my breathing stops, it gives my lungs a little boost. They wouldn't let me use it in the hospital lawt week because I had not been tested for Covid-19 and the machine atomized exhaled air and spews it around the room instead of natural droplets than (mostly) are captured inside an N-95 mask. They just put me on 2 ltrs of O2 and let me breathe naturally. It didn't help my apnea, but I got through it.


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 27, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> What kind of inhaler? Perhaps a broncodialator? My CPAP has a 'ventilator' function so if my breathing stops, it gives my lungs a little boost. They wouldn't let me use it in the hospital lawt week because I had not been tested for Covid-19 and the machine atomized exhaled air and spews it around the room instead of natural droplets than (mostly) are captured inside an N-95 mask. They just put me on 2 ltrs of O2 and let me breathe naturally. It didn't help my apnea, but I got through it.


It was albuterol sulfate HFA inhalation aerosol.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 27, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> It was albuterol sulfate HFA inhalation aerosol.


Thanks. As I suspected. A commonly available (by prescription) broncodialator. I've been treated with it while having my pulmonary function tested. Glad it helped you. Continue getting stronger.

Jim


----------



## jackio (Apr 27, 2020)

My Mother-in-law, who will be 92 in 2 weeks, had chest pain Saturday evening and was brought to the ER with atrial fibrillation (A-Fib).  She has a history of A-Fib but her O2 levels were not coming up as they expected.  They did a swab, and sure enough - Covid positive.  She is doing remarkably well with a small pneumonia infiltrate. They are hoping to wean her off the oxygen within another day or two.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 28, 2020)

My sister's test just came back yesterday - also tested positive.  Also had some chest pains and shortness of breath/was tested Saturday.  

An old friend of ours came home last week from the hospital.  He is doing well.  He came off the ventilator (60s, overweight and has leukemia) - this is very good news.

My daughter-in-law's second cousin - foot doctor - also well and off the ventilator.

I could go on. Know many others who have it, two passed and one not sure if she is off the ventilator yet.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 28, 2020)

My ex-staff's father just died from COVID after a month in the hospital.  She had dinner with him on Sunday night, he went on his dialysis on Tuesday, had flu like symptoms and got sent to ER. He was tested positive for COVID and was admitted into ICU and got put on a ventilator.  She never saw him again after Sunday night.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 29, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I asked my doctor at UC Davis for an antibody test. She said it is not yet available for the general public. However, a client of mine in the Bay Area with some Covid symptoms who tested negative said his doctor sent him to the lab for an antibody test. Is it available to the public yet? If so, how does one go about getting it if the doctor says it is not available?


I believe they are avail in CA. In NY we have health systems running studies for antibodies. Urgent care centers now have them as well. Check local urgent care centers in your area or any independent labs that are offering them


----------



## rhonda (Apr 29, 2020)

Quilter said:


> Could you please tell us what you did to support your immune system before and during the virus?


I know the question wasn't intended for me ... I hope you don't mind my jumping in.  While not tested, I've written earlier that I'm quite certain I experienced the Corona Virus in Dec.   I fought it with:

Infra-red Sauna sessions (going with Dr. Mom's old trick of "baking it out")
Red-light pad with Infra-red and Blue Light for 10 minutes across my upper chest and 10 minutes across the abdomen on setting "01".  I also red-lighted wellness points using my handheld lights.
Vegetable juice.  Sometimes store bought (organic, cold press); sometimes made at home using my juicer and whatever I had in the house:  celery, cabbage, carrots, turmeric, ginger, mint, beets, etc.
Supplements:  Echinacea Goldenseal tincture (for that funny feeling in the back of the throat); Milk Thistle (my liver was sluggish)
Dandelion tea
Super plain, simple foods.  After a 2-day fast, I lived mostly on organic bone broth with turmeric and fresh ground black pepper.
Edited to add:

Essential Oils.  I used a rub of Eucalyptus and Peppermint oils in coconut oil on the soles of my feet at night and across my chest.  I also used a 'thieves' blend on my hands and under my nose fairly often ... had to breathe that in!
Diffused Frankincense oil in a water-based diffuser and the resin in heated oil in various rooms.
On a particularly warm day, when I and the animals could remain outside, I burned Frankincense and other resins on charcoal tablets and let the house fill with the smoke.  (Kinda like when you do a flea bomb/fogger?)  We reentered after allowing the house ample time clear.
Personally, I found that addressing inflammation was key for me.  The red-lights, the oils and resins were each helpful.

Edited again to add:  At the time, late December, I had no real idea what I was fighting so my approach was targeted at my symptoms (respiratory, throat, digestive) and general wellness (diet choices, juicing, wellness acupressure points).  FWIW, while I did rest more than normal, it was not a fast from my normal chores.   I was still outside feeding horses, cleaning pens and getting a good deal of physical activity in harsh conditions (snow/rain/cold).  I'm pretty convinced that pushing myself was beneficial in the long run.


----------



## Krteczech (Apr 29, 2020)

I got very sick during our ski trip on March 10th and was ordered to quarantine 7 days after my high temp (105F) came down to normal. My recovery was very slow. I didn’t get infected skiing, I suspect my volunteering as AARP Tax aide is where I met the source. 
I wish I could take a test to see if I have antibodies, but in the meantime I act as asked for in my home state. Face mask, distancing and stay at home most of the time.


----------



## billymach4 (May 22, 2020)

Anyone here in the land of TUG come down with the virus?
Family members have the virus?
Anyone know someone that has come down with the virus?
Anyone have family, friends, acquaintance pass away from the virus?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We have a distant cousin pass from the virus.
Know of several friends or acquaintances or relatives of co-workers pass from the virus.
I know of a doctor that has recovered from the virus. 
We have friends and relatives recover from the virus.


----------



## slip (May 22, 2020)

I think there is already a thread out there about this. There are some TUG members that have been affected.


----------



## rhonda (May 22, 2020)

<Original post deleted>
It was simply a link back to this thread before multiple threads were merged together.


----------



## Icc5 (May 22, 2020)

billymach4 said:


> Anyone here in the land of TUG come down with the virus?
> Family members have the virus?
> Anyone know someone that has come down with the virus?
> Anyone have family, friends, acquaintance pass away from the virus?
> ...


My son's girlfriend's family were good  friends with the woman that is claimed to be the first case in Santa Clara County which originally was thought to have passed from something else.
Bart


----------



## Theiggy (May 22, 2020)

@billymach 
Sadly too many to list here in NY
Most of my circle of friends and family has been impacted in some way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SusanRN (May 22, 2020)

My uncle (age 92 -- the last of that generation) died of Covid-19 in a nursing home in Rochester, NY.  The manager of my local grocery store died (lived in D.C.).  1500 cases in my Howard County, but no one I personally know. Schools and most workplaces went remote mid-March. Masks have been required in retail for two weeks.
   Older daughter, an RN, is very careful despite limited PPE and has not gotten sick despite having had two Covid-19 patients.  Younger daughter is about to start her first RN job, in cardiac critical care.  She passed through the ER at our community hospital (owned by Johns Hopkins) and then was in the cardiac critical care unit at Johns Hopkins Hospital on the day it started banning visitors (3/21). Had a C-section the next day, right after they resolved the heart rhythm anomaly (pregnancy-induced).  Despite Covid-19 potential exposure in both hospitals, she and baby came through fine. We're grateful for excellent care.


----------



## billymach4 (May 22, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> @billymach
> Sadly too many to list here in NY
> Most of my circle of friends and family has been impacted in some way.
> 
> ...


So Sorry to hear. 

Just today we got news of a young lady that had symptoms but could not get tested last month. Took the anti-body test  this  week and it was positive.


----------



## Quilter (May 22, 2020)

billymach4 said:


> Anyone here in the land of TUG come down with the virus?
> Family members have the virus?
> Anyone know someone that has come down with the virus?
> Anyone have family, friends, acquaintance pass away from the virus?



I had antibody test done on Tuesday.   Won't know for a couple weeks when I talk to Dr. about all other tests taken at the same time.

Our friend (51 yo male, pretty good health) is a nurse in Cath lab had it in March.   First test came back negative but he had all the symptoms.   Next test was positive.   He and family were all SIP together in house that's slightly less that 2000 sq. feet so there's not much room for distance.  They have 3 "children":   college grad, college junior, high school grad.    He and wife still shared king bed.   He was pretty sick for 2 weeks.   

They thought he got it from patient.   Now they're wondering if high school grad was the carrier as they look back and he was sick before that.   

So far, no other members of family have shown any signs.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 18, 2020)

To bring the numbers current:

Updating the Washington State COVID-19 numbers from this thread:

March 13: 568 positive cases, 37 fatalities
March 23: 2221 positive cases, 110 fatalities
April 3: 7591 positive cases, 310 fatalities
April 13: 10538 positive cases, 516 fatalities
April 23: 12977 positive cases, 723 fatalities
May 3: 15462 positive cases, 841 fatalities
May 13: 17773 positive cases, 983 fatalities
May 23: 20065 positive cases, 1070 fatalities
June 3: 22993 positive cases, 1149 fatalities
June 13: 25834 positive cases, 1217 fatalities

This is the last time I will post Covid-19 numbers in this thread.  I have tracked the numbers in my state for the last three months.  And while it looks like in Washington State, the numbers seem to be winding down, nationally, it appears things may be increasing.  Some states are being hit very hard right now.  This is not over, and people need to stay safe.  They may have reopened things in your area, but it does not mean the virus has stopped killing people.  We may be better prepared to treat those infected, but the risk to your life is as great as ever.  Don't let your guard down.  This virus is still out to kill you.

Stay safe. Stay alive. Wearing a mask around others helps reduce the germs you may be spreading to others.  Have the same courtesy for someone else that they are having for you.

Dave


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jun 18, 2020)

Well stated, Dave. Thank you.


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 19, 2020)

My sister and my brother-in-law got it. Both are recovered and didn't require hospitalization, but they are confirmed positive through testing. We are glad they are fine and hopeful there aren't any long-term consequences.


----------



## Quilter (Jun 19, 2020)

Quilter said:


> I had antibody test done on Tuesday.   Won't know for a couple weeks when I talk to Dr. about all other tests taken at the same time.
> 
> Our friend (51 yo male, pretty good health) is a nurse in Cath lab had it in March.   First test came back negative but he had all the symptoms.   Next test was positive.   He and family were all SIP together in house that's slightly less that 2000 sq. feet so there's not much room for distance.  They have 3 "children":   college grad, college junior, high school grad.    He and wife still shared king bed.   He was pretty sick for 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



Had an evening with our nurse friend tonight.  He said the morning he woke up sick was like nothing he ever had before.  Headache, backache, body aches.  

Said it zaps every bit of your energy.

That is consistent with the couple in this podcast:








						Marathoner Charlie Engle Opens Up About Contracting COVID-19
					

Ultra marathoner Charlie Engle & wife Astacianna Hatcher reveal their harrowing story with COVID-19 and what they're doing together to beat it.




					drgundry.com


----------



## Krteczech (Jun 23, 2020)

An eye opener for me - test for antibodies. I don’t have COVID-19 antibodies in my blood. I was very sick starting March 10th, but testing was not available yet in my area. Recovery was very long and symptoms suggested COVID-19. I guess it was something else what gave me 105.5 F temp followed by terrible dry cough for weeks.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 23, 2020)

Krteczech said:


> An eye opener for me - test for antibodies. I don’t have COVID-19 antibodies in my blood. I was very sick starting March 10th, but testing was not available yet in my area. Recovery was very long and symptoms suggested COVID-19. I guess it was something else what gave me 105.5 F temp followed by terrible dry cough for weeks.



The antibody test isn’t perfect and not always accurate.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krteczech (Jun 23, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> The antibody test isn’t perfect and not always accurate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ken555, that’s what I read too. The test results will not change my lifestyle. I am protecting others and myself by wearing face mask and spend a lot of time outdoors away from other humans. Unavoidable trip to grocery store once a week. Hope not to get anything unpleasant in the future. Stay healthy!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> The antibody test isn’t perfect and not always accurate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


From what I understand though, false negatives are far more rare than false positives with the antibody testing.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 24, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> From what I understand though, false negatives are far more rare than false positives with the antibody testing.



So then you agree with my post, correct?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> So then you agree with my post, correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, but not in the same context. @Krteczech tested negative. So more likely that they were not infected and had something else than they were infected and had a false negative test.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 24, 2020)

Krteczech said:


> An eye opener for me - test for antibodies. I don’t have COVID-19 antibodies in my blood. I was very sick starting March 10th, but testing was not available yet in my area. Recovery was very long and symptoms suggested COVID-19. I guess it was something else what gave me 105.5 F temp followed by terrible dry cough for weeks.


There is a very common statistical misconception that is made in circumstances such as this.  I did it in a post a couple of months ago after I got tested for antibody.  The point is that with a single test, it is more likely than not that the test is wrong if a positive result is obtained.  Conversely, the odds that a false negative is incorrect are quite small.

Bear with me through some arithmetic.  Let's assume testing of 100,000 people in a population where 1% of the people have been exposed and have the antibody.  The test I had done (at the University of Washington virology lab) is quite sensitive and skews towards false positives rather than false negatives.  So for my case  assume 5% false positives and 1% false negatives. (Those are pretty good numbers, by the way.)

So 1% infected out of 100,000 people total means 1000 people have the antibody and should test positive.  With a 1% false negative rate, those 1000 people generate 10 false negatives and 990 true positives.

Then there are the 99,000 people who don't have the antibody and should test negative.  With 5% false positives, those people generate 4950 false positives and 94,050 true negatives.  Below is table summarizing the outcomes.  As indicated, the odds lie greatly against an inaccurate false negative.  Whereas with a positive result, the odds are high that it is a false positive.  The underlying conclusion is that one test really doesn't mean that much, particularly if the test is positive.  You really need two tests that agree to be able to conclude with reasonable certainty.





The table above simply draws from an entire pool of people, whereas testing more likely to skew towards people who have had symptoms (and thus are more likely to have actually been infected). So, let's assume that limiting the population to only those who have exhibited one or more symptoms reduces the pool to 1,000 people (1% of the pool), and of those 1,000 people 25% were were infected and should test positive. Continuing to use 5% false positive and 1% false negative error rates, the chart above changes as shown below.  But note that even under these conditions, the odds of a false negative are still less than 1%.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 24, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> From what I understand though, false negatives are far more rare than false positives with the antibody testing.


IIRC false negatives are more difficult to detect than false positives. How would you detect the absence of a positive?
In a test batch run, there's a positive control and negative control. The NEG control checks for false positives. Anything reacting on neg control, run is thrown out.  POS control should check for false negatives. If the POS control is diminished in reaction but still positive, within range, the test run is still acceptable.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 24, 2020)

Cross reactivity of similar compounds/molecules also contribute towards false positives. Means test is less specific. Monoclonal antibody type tests are most specific.


----------

